# Sticky  AEW Dynamite 1/4/23: New Year, New Era, New Set



## 3venflow

AEW kicks off 2023 with its Seattle debut featuring a promised 'new era' that includes its first major production overhaul since launching.

Matches announced so far are Ricky Starks vs. Chris Jericho and Samoa Joe vs. hometown hero Darby Allin for the TNT Title.

Bryan Danielson is also expected to wrestle in his home state. The Elite vs. Death Triangle takes a week off before wrapping up as Kenny Omega faces Will Ospreay on the same day at the Tokyo Dome. FTR will also be in Japan to defend their last remaining championship, the IWGP Tag Title, against Bishamon.


----------



## 3venflow

This is likely a spoiler from something on Rampage (I just came across it on Twitter without context), but Danielson's opponent next week is said to be a guy he has wanted to work with, but not a match that will be popular on here...



Spoiler



Bryan Danielson vs. Tony Nese is apparently set for Seattle next week. Should be a great match but not exactly a marquee match for AmDrag in his home state. It's a match Danielson wanted in WWE.









411MANIA | Tony Nese Says Bryan Danielson Wanted To Work With Cruiserweight Division When He Was In WWE


Tony Nese revealed that Bryan Danielson wanted to work with the cruiserweight division when he was in WWE but it never really happened...




411mania.com


----------



## omaroo

Hoping the set doesnt come across to WWEish and thus a let down.

Seems will be a good show other than Nese being on the main show which is a no no.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The next 2 weeks are gonna be mad

4th of Jan, new town, new set

4th / 5th of Jan Wrestle Kingdom and the 6th of Jan show after Tokyo Dome

11th of Jan Dynamite



3venflow said:


> This is likely a spoiler from something on Rampage (I just came across it on Twitter without context), but Danielson's opponent next week is said to be a guy he has wanted to work with, but not a match that will be popular on here...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tony Nese is apparently set for Seattle next week. Should be a great match but not exactly a marquee match for AmDrag in his home state. It's a match Danielson wanted in WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | Tony Nese Says Bryan Danielson Wanted To Work With Cruiserweight Division When He Was In WWE
> 
> 
> Tony Nese revealed that Bryan Danielson wanted to work with the cruiserweight division when he was in WWE but it never really happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com


dammit Danielson!

would have preferred


Spoiler: His partner



Woods


 TBH - if they were going down that route


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> This is likely a spoiler from something on Rampage (I just came across it on Twitter without context), but Danielson's opponent next week is said to be a guy he has wanted to work with, but not a match that will be popular on here...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tony Nese is apparently set for Seattle next week. Should be a great match but not exactly a marquee match for AmDrag in his home state. It's a match Danielson wanted in WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | Tony Nese Says Bryan Danielson Wanted To Work With Cruiserweight Division When He Was In WWE
> 
> 
> Tony Nese revealed that Bryan Danielson wanted to work with the cruiserweight division when he was in WWE but it never really happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com


If for Rampage, meh no big deal since that audience is pretty small


----------



## Prosper

Joe vs Darby II sounds great but I don’t like the idea of Darby losing again (assuming he does) immediately after Wardlow just took an L. Joe doesn’t need to be pushed that hard.

That Omega/Ospreay match though is gonna be 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Prized Fighter

Chan Hung said:


> If for Rampage, meh no big deal since that audience is pretty small


@3venflow is saying that the match will be announced on tomorrow's Rampage, but it will be for Dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung

Prized Fighter said:


> @3venflow is saying that the match will be announced on tomorrow's Rampage, but it will be for Dynamite.


Uh man, that blows.


----------



## Prized Fighter

I would think Swerve will have match or segment on this show as well since he is from the Seattle area.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Chan Hung said:


> Uh man, that blows.


Yah, I would have preferred a match with a bigger name. Bryan vs Swerve would be good since it would have limited the babyface reaction that Swerve will get from that crowd.


----------



## TheDonald

omaroo said:


> Hoping the set doesnt come across to WWEish and thus a let down.


I hope they will keep the two tunnels at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This will free up Danielson to work for DEFY if he wants because the holdup was TK wanted his first appearance in the market to be for AEW.


----------



## toon126

Graphics look good. A big fight feel to those two match pics posted, so a positive start to the new design. Let’s just hope the set is more than a massive WWE style screen only.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I just noticed the black and gold on that darby graphic

means dynamite is not red and blue only


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I just noticed the black and gold on that darby graphic
> 
> means dynamite is not red and blue only


My guess is black and gold for title matches.

Rampage will supposedly have a different flavour to Dynamite.

Posted in the down-the-page thread that someone on the WON board who claims to have been involved in the construction said they're going with a UFC/Rumble at MSG style central tunnel to give it more of a fight feel. We'll know soon enough.


----------



## shandcraig

It does feel like they are finally pushing the younger talent to the top. I think we might see some good change in 2023. I won't hold my breath🤣. But already why the fuck do they have different color themes for different matches? Seems weird. Is the shows theme red and blue or gold you know.

But the sorta neo strobe light design in the graphics makes sense. It's pretty clear the walkway entrance will be some sorts physical design that is more square and open with strobe light bars you walk past.


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> My guess is black and gold for title matches.
> 
> Rampage will supposedly have a different flavour to Dynamite.
> 
> Posted in the down-the-page thread that someone on the WON board who claims to have been involved in the construction said they're going with a UFC/Rumble at MSG style central tunnel to give it more of a fight feel. We'll know soon enough.


Good point about the colors. Well rampage also has a entire different set, so you would hope so.


----------



## 3venflow

shandcraig said:


> It does feel like they are finally pushing the younger talent to the top. I think we might see some good change in 2023. I won't hold my breath🤣. But already why the fuck do they have different color themes for different matches? Seems weird. Is the shows theme red and blue or gold you know.


Red and Blue = default for Dynamite
? and ? = default for Rampage
Black and Gold = default for title matches on both shows

... is my guess. An attempt to distinguish title matches.


----------



## shandcraig

TheDonald said:


> I hope they will keep the two tunnels at least.


Based off the teases it will likely be one big entrance area and not 2. Think more like wcw Nitro set but much more open and not so much a tunnel or steel. Just a guess


----------



## shandcraig

Im also hoping moving forward the graphicfor the aew log is what they show in those new graphics.. It looks way more clean and professional than the one that sorta looked broken up with lines and had the gold in it. It looks almost like a light silver and white. Works for me. Sports companies using silver,white or gold is always good.


----------



## rich110991

omaroo said:


> Hoping the set doesnt come across to WWEish and thus a let down.
> 
> Seems will be a good show other than Nese being on the main show which is a no no.


I have a horrible feeling that it is going to be WWEish.

I don’t really like these new graphics and the video package with all the lasers, prefer the old ones.


----------



## omaroo

rich110991 said:


> I have a horrible feeling that it is going to be WWEish.
> 
> I don’t really like these new graphics and the video package with all the lasers, prefer the old ones.


Yep feel the same.

Hate WWEs set and AEW having an over the top modern set with graphics not being that good either is gona be really offputting.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> It does feel like they are finally pushing the younger talent to the top.


Tell that to Wardlow lol


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Tell that to Wardlow lol


For sure, But the bigger picture look at the past few weeks or so. Bad booking or not it seems like younger guys are becoming the focus of the product. I actuatlly think he lost for a reason for something better to come. People need to stop getting upset when someone loses even once. Yes i agree he needs a better push, But i also think he needs to do more to his persona. 

I think they are getting ready for something with him. We shall see lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Darby should win, fuck Samoa Blow.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Single entrance tunnel? 

How tf am I supposed to know who is heel and face? Goddammit Tony! 

I kinda liked the heel/face tunnels.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm also a big fan of lasers, I think they are under rated for stages. So based off the teaser trailer, I hope they have lots of them. They look good for entrances.


----------



## shandcraig

Scuba Steve said:


> Single entrance tunnel?
> 
> How tf am I supposed to know who is heel and face? Goddammit Tony!
> 
> I kinda liked the heel/face tunnels.


I mean its possible they will have it. But i feel its ran its course and also limits set design as it takes up way more space. They could do way more cooler shit with just 1 entrance.


----------



## 3venflow

I think Darby does win because he lost his first match against Joe not too long ago and they're in his hometown. It's not a dead cert, but TK does book a high percentage of hometown wins.

I like 'King of Television' Samoa Joe but Darby's reign as TNT champ is still my favourite of the lot, so I won't complain if he gets another run. He's due a push anyway after a quieter 2022 in which his best program was against Brody King/HoB, but his programs with Andrade and Lethal were largely forgettable. His match against Jeff Hardy was great though.

Personally, I'd prefer a second Darby reign as TNT champion than a second Wardlow reign. Wardlow's career path needs some thought as he's come across as a bit of a one trick pony post-MJF. Tweaked look, new finisher and maybe some improv/acting classes like Miro took (you could tell the difference) would take him to the next level.


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> I think Darby does win because he lost his first match against Joe not too long ago and they're in his hometown. It's not a dead cert, but TK does book a high percentage of hometown wins.
> 
> I like 'King of Television' Samoa Joe but Darby's reign as TNT champ is still my favourite of the lot, so I won't complain if he gets another run. He's due a push anyway after a quieter 2022 in which his best program was against Brody King/HoB, but his programs with Andrade and Lethal were largely forgettable. His match against Jeff Hardy was great though.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer a second Darby reign as TNT champion than a second Wardlow reign. Wardlow's career path needs some thought as he's come across as a bit of a one trick pony post-MJF. Tweaked look, new finisher and maybe some improv/acting classes like Miro took (you could tell the difference) would take him to the next level.


I agree i think it makes more sense. I get people are jerking off to war but i promise you once he wins a big belt people will stop caring. He needs some work to his persona. But hes cutting that ugly ass fucking rat tail hair cut,So that is something lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Gotta applaud all the people who predicted Jericho would latch himself onto Starks after he started getting a reaction.


----------



## Mister Sinister

After this week's episode, I feel like this show's narrative is like a fighter jet in a spin it can't get out of and I can't find the horizon. I really don't know how to pull out if this this time. It's so bad. I don't know how anyone can be expected to course correct this in less than a year. I'd have to just tash everything, sign new wrestlers to make an impact, change commentary, introduce a new onscreen power figure (creating a story of a power struggle) and just start all new stories from scratch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scuba Steve said:


> Single entrance tunnel?
> 
> How tf am I supposed to know who is heel and face? Goddammit Tony!
> 
> I kinda liked the heel/face tunnels.


i liked the 2 tunnels too - but there is an argument to be had that the camera men and production staff sometimes lost their way with entrances and exits


----------



## shandcraig

1 tunnel has always been better. It was cool orginal idea many years ago but it's times past. Set designs have mire options with 1


----------



## RiverFenix

Hotshot the title on Darby for the feel good big moment to kick off new year and new set. But have him drop it after 2-3 defenses, to Swerve Strickland. Strap a rocket to Swerve's back.


----------



## One Shed

They hired Kevin Dunn's apprentice right? Just add more camera cuts!

Seriously though, someone needs to save Danielson from himself. Another long, heatless match that no one wants to see other than him?


----------



## DUD

Darby can't beat Joe. I know it hasnt stopped Tony before but visually that looks ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I just wanna see the new set and look.


----------



## Scuba Steve

shandcraig said:


> I mean its possible they will have it. But i feel its ran its course and also limits set design as it takes up way more space. They could do way more cooler shit with just 1 entrance.


I am one who is probably in the minority in not caring for different stage/set designs and changing it up more often. But that's just me personally.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DUD said:


> Darby can't beat Joe. I know it hasnt stopped Tony before but visually that looks ridiculous.


It didn't stop Vince either...little guy beats bigger guy aka David beats Goliath is a tried and true wrestling story that isn't ever going to go away.


----------



## DUD

Scuba Steve said:


> It didn't stop Vince either...little guy beats bigger guy aka David beats Goliath is a tried and true wrestling story that isn't ever going to go away.


There's a time and a place. Eddie Guerrero for example was good enough to make you believe. Not many people have that good psychology and Darby Allin has not been booked consistently well enough to make you believe he should realistically have a chance.


----------



## redban

DUD said:


> Darby can't beat Joe. I know it hasnt stopped Tony before but visually that looks ridiculous.


if Darby Allen can beat Brian Cage visually, he can beat Samoa Joe


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Darby can beat anybody on any given night but his title reigns shouldn't be long.


----------



## Geeee

To me, Darby's one of the more legit guys. He's small but he lays his shit in and I bet he would do anything to win a fight IRL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Not thinking Darby can win: Broke 2019 shit
thinking Darby should be world champ: Woke 3023 level shit


----------



## IronMan8

The promo looked like a bunch of Adobe Stock vectors brought to life

The new set might look similar or different - we can't tell based on the teaser


----------



## rich110991

Darby better win, although I don’t know why Wardlow lost the title anyway, he should still be holding it.

I’d have Darby beat Joe and then Wardlow beats them both at the PPV.


----------



## Outlaw91

Tony Nese vs Bryan Danielson next week, whose dream match is this? LMAO


----------



## RiverFenix

Outlaw91 said:


> Tony Nese vs Bryan Danielson next week, whose dream match is this? LMAO


Bryan Danielson's. Certainly not fan service. Pure masturbation self-booking. This is why AEW needs house shows. This would be a fine house show match that would give American Dragon the ability to scratch that itch. 

I just gotta hold hope Khan doesn't allow Danielson to lose. 

Khan should have booked Danielson vs Allin in a title shot eliminator match. And put MJF on commentary for it.


----------



## 3venflow

Fan service match added by TK with a rematch of the famous Lucha Underground classic. Swerve is another local like Darby and Danielson.

Mox said last night on Rampage that Killshot was his favourite wrestler for a number of years.




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609040666121617410
Also added:


----------



## Outlaw91

RiverFenix said:


> I just gotta hold hope Khan doesn't allow Danielson to lose.


Does it really matter at this point?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609226212026769408


----------



## Scuba Steve

Excalibur in his mile a minute diatribe mentioned "we will attempt to learn more about Saraya's mystery parter". 

1- It's Mercedes and we get a tease of sorts. 

2- It's someone from the roster and she is revealed to remove the mystery and avoid failing to deliver. 

3-It's someone new who isn't Mercedes. If it's 3, she should be revealed here as well to not get any negative reactions in LA. 

So someone like Naomi/Trinity, Lina Fanene/Nia Jax or Tessa. 

Super duper long shot : AJ Lee/April Mendez... would work as a mystery reveal in LA. 

Personally, I am guessing it will be Trinity.


----------



## 3venflow

They're using Thunder Rosa's silhouette on the official artwork for the 1/11 women's tag, which may be a deliberate or deliberately misleading.


----------



## Scuba Steve

RiverFenix said:


> Bryan Danielson's. Certainly not fan service. Pure masturbation self-booking. This is why AEW needs house shows. This would be a fine house show match that would give American Dragon the ability to scratch that itch.
> 
> I just gotta hold hope Khan doesn't allow Danielson to lose.
> 
> Khan should have booked Danielson vs Allin in a title shot eliminator match. And put MJF on commentary for it.


Really no different than Mox working with a ton of matches with guys from up and down the roster. 

Dante
Darius 
Moriarty 
Yuta
Bowens
Perro Peligrosso

Plus tags and six man's vs Workehorsemen, Iron Savages, Butcher and Blade, Varsity Blondes.... to name a few. 

I am half expecting us to get Danielson vs Woods on Rampage at this point.


----------



## 3venflow

Some more ticket movement since the card was announced.

*AEW Dynamite
Wed • Jan 04, 2023 • 4:00 PM
Climate Pledge Arena, Seattle, WA*

Available Tickets => 1,939
Current Setup/Capacity => 10,169
Tickets Distributed => 8,230


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Some more ticket movement since the card was announced.
> 
> *AEW Dynamite
> Wed • Jan 04, 2023 • 4:00 PM
> Climate Pledge Arena, Seattle, WA*
> 
> Available Tickets => 1,939
> Current Setup/Capacity => 10,169
> Tickets Distributed => 8,230


Won't be a sell out but be a great crowd nonetheless.


----------



## 3venflow

omaroo said:


> Won't be a sell out but be a great crowd nonetheless.


Biggest TV attendance since Grand Slam I believe (Toronto was around 7,500), and biggest attendance in general since Full Gear (11,800). Rampage has also sold well for next week. Two new markets.

*AEW Rampage
Fri • Jan 06, 2023 • 6:00 PM
Veterans Memorial Coliseum, Portland, OR*

Available Tickets => 471
Current Setup/Capacity => 4,969
Tickets Distributed => 4,498


----------



## shandcraig

I think next year they will gain even more attendance traction


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Biggest TV attendance since Grand Slam I believe (Toronto was around 7,500), and biggest attendance in general since Full Gear (11,800). Rampage has also sold well for next week. Two new markets.
> 
> *AEW Rampage
> Fri • Jan 06, 2023 • 6:00 PM
> Veterans Memorial Coliseum, Portland, OR*
> 
> Available Tickets => 471
> Current Setup/Capacity => 4,969
> Tickets Distributed => 4,498


Portland crowd should be loud, excited for next Friday's shows.


----------



## RiverFenix

Parker Boudreaux needs a new ring name. Considering the other fella doesn't even have a ring name yet is it safe to assume he was hired and given the spot solely based on his face tattoos?


----------



## CM Buck

Swerve and fox should easily sew up match of the night provided we get a straight up finish not involving interference from the capital riot rejects


----------



## La Parka

Can’t Danielson and Nese wrestle each other privately?


----------



## Michael Myers 1991

La Parka said:


> Can’t Danielson and Nese wrestle each other privately?


I don't think Brie would like that


----------



## TheDonald

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609226212026769408


Did they use the color scheme before or is that new?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

TheDonald said:


> Did they use the color scheme before or is that new?


This is new


----------



## Mister Sinister

This card is the opposite of new era. I bet the women won't even shift quarter hour slots on the color by number sheet


----------



## SparrowPrime

New Era? Why are they using two sets of graphics? The gold and new red/blue?


----------



## rich110991

SparrowPrime said:


> New Era? Why are they using two sets of graphics? The gold and new red/blue?


Gold is for championship matches


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I really hope Karen Jarrett is on AEW TV soon looking like Andre the Giant and eating everyone alive on the mic.

I don't want good wrestling, I just want to laugh. Actually that would be good, for me.


----------



## Geeee

RiverFenix said:


> Parker Boudreaux needs a new ring name. Considering the other fella doesn't even have a ring name yet is it safe to assume he was hired and given the spot solely based on his face tattoos?


I think he was training with Jay Lethal, so somebody there at least has some idea what he can do


----------



## Dizzie

3venflow said:


> Fan service match added by TK with a rematch of the famous Lucha Underground classic. Swerve is another local like Darby and Danielson.
> 
> Mox said last night on Rampage that Killshot was his favourite wrestler for a number of years.
> 
> View attachment 146557
> 
> 
> View attachment 146558
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609040666121617410
> Also added:
> 
> View attachment 146562
> 
> 
> View attachment 146560
> 
> 
> View attachment 146559


The difference between a good wrestling show and aew.

Lucha underground made something special and memorable with the ar fox and killshot characters within lu's unique universe, then wrestling mark khan piggy backs off the back of another wrestling promotion to lazily put a match together with no thoughtful booking and once again just expects anyone that watches aew to have watched every single other wrestling promotion show there has been.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Dude, I don't care if Swerve saved the mayor's life, all three of these duds need to be released.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Dizzie said:


> The difference between a good wrestling show and aew.
> 
> Lucha underground made something special and memorable with the ar fox and killshot characters within lu's unique universe, then wrestling mark khan piggy backs off the back of another wrestling promotion to lazily put a match together with no thoughtful booking and once again just expects anyone that watches aew to have watched every single other wrestling promotion show there has been.


LU will be unlikely to ever be repeated. It took so much longer to produce television the LU way. Did they ever have even one live show that was aired…anytime?

The LU concept burned too brightly only to fizzle out in four years. I loved the new ideas for doing television. They pretaped everything yet nobody really complained when LU didn’t air live. Whoever tries the LU concept next will want to have a lot more money than LU had at its disposal.


----------



## TheDonald

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> This is new


Interesting color choice. I´ll definitely gonna watch the first episode and hope it´ll be a good show.


----------



## 3venflow

A Jon Moxley segment has been added. Likely to set up Mox vs. Hangman for the Kia Forum show in a week's time.



Ultimo Duggan said:


> LU will be unlikely to ever be repeated. It took so much longer to produce television the LU way. Did they ever have even one live show that was aired…anytime?
> 
> The LU concept burned too brightly only to fizzle out in four years. I loved the new ideas for doing television. They pretaped everything yet nobody really complained when LU didn’t air live. Whoever tries the LU concept next will want to have a lot more money than LU had at its disposal.


LU was always taped and heavily produced. It made limited guys like Brian Cage look like a million bucks.

You could not do pro wrestling exactly the same way as a live, weekly show. It's just too challenging I think.

However, no reason the top companies couldn't do 'limited edition' off-shoot series' in a similar way. MLW tried it with Azteca Underground and it was pretty lousy. AEW has shown it can do the cinematic style quite well though, with Sting/Darby vs. Starks/Cage being very memorable and with some great cinematography. Sell the idea of a limited series to a streaming platform, get Freddie Prinze Jr. on-board to write it, and it could work out.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> View attachment 147477
> 
> 
> A Jon Moxley segment has been added. Likely to set up Mox vs. Hangman for the Kia Forum show in a week's time.
> 
> 
> 
> LU was always taped and heavily produced. It made limited guys like Brian Cage look like a million bucks.
> 
> You could not do pro wrestling exactly the same way as a live, weekly show. It's just too challenging I think.
> 
> However, no reason the top companies couldn't do 'limited edition' off-shoot series' in a similar way. MLW tried it with Azteca Underground and it was pretty lousy. AEW has shown it can do the cinematic style quite well though, with Sting/Darby vs. Starks/Cage being very memorable and with some great cinematography. Sell the idea of a limited series to a streaming platform, get Freddie Prinze Jr. on-board to write it, and it could work out.
> 
> View attachment 147478


Lucha Underground was awesome but in the context of AEW, AR Fox is a guy who just got here and is in a small role as Top Flight's adopted uncle. It's obvious that this Swerve vs Fox match, on top of being fanservice, is going to be part of the build to Swerve vs Keith Lee.

In addition, just because someone was a main character in Lucha Underground and a match was a culmination of a major storyline in Lucha Underground, doesn't mean they have to be in every promotion. For example, Angelico was a main character in Lucha Underground and in AEW, he can't even get off of Dark.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> This is likely a spoiler from something on Rampage (I just came across it on Twitter without context), but Danielson's opponent next week is said to be a guy he has wanted to work with, but not a match that will be popular on here...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tony Nese is apparently set for Seattle next week. Should be a great match but not exactly a marquee match for AmDrag in his home state. It's a match Danielson wanted in WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | Tony Nese Says Bryan Danielson Wanted To Work With Cruiserweight Division When He Was In WWE
> 
> 
> Tony Nese revealed that Bryan Danielson wanted to work with the cruiserweight division when he was in WWE but it never really happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com


Bryan is just scamming Tony at this point.



Prosper said:


> Joe vs Darby II sounds great but I don’t like the idea of Darby losing again (assuming he does) immediately after Wardlow just took an L. Joe doesn’t need to be pushed that hard.
> 
> That Omega/Ospreay match though is gonna be 🔥 🔥 🔥


Darby has to win. They need to do something to make him relevant again. Starting 2023 winning the title in his hometown should be it after doing nothing all of 2022.


----------



## 3venflow

New set under construction. Can't see much yet.


----------



## 3venflow

New intro:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610395851586965504


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> New intro:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610395851586965504


AEW Dynamite, starring Chris Jericho’s 50-year-old abs lol.

Nothing screams ‘demo’ like an old man’s belly.


----------



## omaroo

Fucking hate the lazers in that intro which is deeply worrying regarding the new set and production!

Still think the dynamite song should have been changed as the current one is well shit.


----------



## shandcraig

omaroo said:


> Fucking hate the lazers in that intro which is deeply worrying regarding the new set and production!
> 
> Still think the dynamite song should have been changed as the current one is well shit.


funny because i fucking love them. Its very under used. What would you have them make a fucking 500 foot led screeen? Last thing we need is aew to do anything like wwe. physical lights and lazers are very under used in wrestling these days. Just bring screens with still lights that globe but dont move. Your option is physical structure design in materials, Lights or a fucking screen like wwe. wwe production is beyond trash and over sized cookie cutter. Just like Impact wrestling.

wrestling badly needs to go backwards to go forwards again.


I dont know why they did not change the shitty Cody dynamite theme song.


----------



## shandcraig

Saintpat said:


> AEW Dynamite, starring Chris Jericho’s 50-year-old abs lol.
> 
> Nothing screams ‘demo’ like an old man’s belly.


you really dont like this guy do you?


----------



## Saintpat

shandcraig said:


> you really dont like this guy do you?


He got himself into the intro, twice, the very first image (of course) and the ‘look at my abs’ shot.

I was just noting facts.

Truth is, I think Jericho is one of the greatest of all time. He’s one of my favorites. I just think power has gone to his head and his backstage shenanigans have gone too far — not to mention his angles that run longer than it takes to conceive, give birth to and raise a child to voting age.


----------



## omaroo

shandcraig said:


> funny because i fucking love them. Its very under used. What would you have them make a fucking 500 foot led screeen? Last thing we need is aew to do anything like wwe. physical lights and lazers are very under used in wrestling these days. Just bring screens with still lights that globe but dont move. Your option is physical structure design in materials, Lights or a fucking screen like wwe. wwe production is beyond trash and over sized cookie cutter. Just like Impact wrestling.
> 
> wrestling badly needs to go backwards to go forwards again.
> 
> 
> I dont know why they did not change the shitty Cody dynamite theme song.


Lazers are just old school and not needed in todays enviroment.

They could still have a modern setup which could still be edgy with out the damn lazers everywhere.

Will have to wait and see Wednesday Night how it looks on TV.


----------



## GothicBohemian

3venflow said:


> New intro:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610395851586965504


I hate it. Sorry, but I really do hate it. 

I feel like there's an attempt to blend retro with modern to create a throwback look, without the cheesy sets of 80s wrestling, but it's all soo old-school arcade and yet clean and flashy and sterile. This looks designed to appeal to a different audience going forward, one that isn't going to like the AEW match style.


----------



## rich110991

I want fire and explosions and shit like that, not lasers, but I’ll get over it.

I’ve just watched the old RAW intro from 1999. It’s not nostalgia, it’s just better, but obviously low quality. Doing the same kind of thing in high quality with a banging song would still be awesome today.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Wrestling needs more lasers tbh.


----------



## omaroo

rich110991 said:


> I want fire and explosions and shit like that, not lasers, but I’ll get over it.
> 
> I’ve just watched the old RAW intro from 1999. It’s not nostalgia, it’s just better, but obviously low quality. Doing the same kind of thing in high quality with a banging song would still be awesome today.


Fuck yes!!

The intro still the best to this day and the pyro still best ever to start a wrestling show.


----------



## shandcraig

rich110991 said:


> I want fire and explosions and shit like that, not lasers, but I’ll get over it.
> 
> I’ve just watched the old RAW intro from 1999. It’s not nostalgia, it’s just better, but obviously low quality. Doing the same kind of thing in high quality with a banging song would still be awesome today.


Imagine a modern fucking show having a name and the show would be themed to it. Honestly wanna know why every promotion ignores thus now. Why fuckung bother calling it Dynsmite if you don't have dynamite explosion vibe, mission impossible fuse ect. It's just beyond me but every single promotion ignores this now. All of them are the same generic shit


----------



## zkorejo

I want robots all over the arena to shoot lasers that explode targets.


----------



## shandcraig

I forget to mention once again every fucking wrestling company has generic intros now. Why do they not want themes. Just a intro of wrestlers posing, Every fucking company. Old theme song also dont fit any of the vibe.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> New set under construction. Can't see much yet.
> 
> View attachment 147586


So it looks like a red white and blue theme, with white being the AEW name and maybe the ropes.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> New intro:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610395851586965504


A wrestling intro without any wrestling in it. It's okay, I guess. Pretty generic.

Also fucking hell that song is horrific.


----------



## GothicBohemian

zkorejo said:


> I want robots all over the arena to shoot lasers that explode targets.


This use of lasers I would watch and love like a firstborn child. Give the wrestlers lasers too. Lasers everywhere, and robots. And sharks.


----------



## Saintpat

zkorejo said:


> I want robots all over the arena to shoot lasers that explode targets.


Tony paranoid that one of the WWE sleeper agents on his roster will reprogram them as WWE bots.

It’s all in Tony’s top secret report on WWE bots that he never released.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610662520607641600


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610662520607641600


Based on the Twitter smoke, Saraya's partner is going to be Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Aedubya

Geeee said:


> Based on the Twitter smoke, Saraya's partner is going to be Kelly Kelly.


No she's with Kurt Angle


----------



## DUSTY 74

If you know , you know


----------



## 3venflow

Some comments on the new set/presentation by Tony Khan.

“It’s a sports-based presentation, and that’s what we always go for. It’s a great pro wrestling show on every Wednesday on TBS and every Friday on TNT, and we wanted to change the set to reflect a new era, and I think it’s going to be a great look for the show. It’s a great set. It’s still going to be the same great wrestling with new matches and new stories and a lot to look forward to this week on Wednesday Night Dynamite on TBS coming up just hours from now.”

Khan was asked if the set changes will be reflected on AEW pay-per-views, which led to him revealing that the new weekly sets will be similar to that of Revolution pay-per-views in past years.

“I think it may, but Revolution traditionally has its own color scheme. Traditionally, we’ve had that kind of green futuristic look that will actually flow really well with the set and design we have now. It’s set up for those kind of color changes. With that grid matrix we have now, it’s very consistent, and it’s probably more similar to Revolution than anything else we have.”


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> Some comments on the new set/presentation by Tony Khan.
> 
> “It’s a sports-based presentation, and that’s what we always go for. It’s a great pro wrestling show on every Wednesday on TBS and every Friday on TNT, and we wanted to change the set to reflect a new era, and I think it’s going to be a great look for the show. It’s a great set. It’s still going to be the same great wrestling with new matches and new stories and a lot to look forward to this week on Wednesday Night Dynamite on TBS coming up just hours from now.”
> 
> Khan was asked if the set changes will be reflected on AEW pay-per-views, which led to him revealing that the new weekly sets will be similar to that of Revolution pay-per-views in past years.
> 
> “I think it may, but Revolution traditionally has its own color scheme. Traditionally, we’ve had that kind of green futuristic look that will actually flow really well with the set and design we have now. It’s set up for those kind of color changes. With that grid matrix we have now, it’s very consistent, and it’s probably more similar to Revolution than anything else we have.”



I'm still not following with what he's saying the set will be in referring to the revolution set? I assume he's just saying it will be the same set as the weekly but different colors


He keeps mentioning its more of a sports set, not sure what he meand but I guess just more intimate and less 1 big screen.


----------



## 3venflow

Hopefully they can get permission to air some clips of Omega/Ospreay on Dynamite, but not holding my breath.

It also raises an interesting question of if the Elite really will win the trios best of seven. Nothing stopping Kenny being a 2-belts guy, but with a singles title around his waist and Kota Ibushi potentially arriving, there are other avenues for him. Maybe less so the Bucks, but maybe reform the Hungbucks or retcon Cole's betrayal and reform the Superkliq when he returns?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Hopefully they can get permission to air some clips of Omega/Ospreay on Dynamite, but not holding my breath.
> 
> It also raises an interesting question of if the Elite really will win the trios best of seven. Nothing stopping Kenny being a 2-belts guy, but with a singles title around his waist and Kota Ibushi potentially arriving, there are other avenues for him. Maybe less so the Bucks, but maybe reform the Hungbucks or retcon Cole's betrayal and reform the Superkliq when he returns?


i had this dream… or was it a premonition….

or maybe it was a tweet…

of Kenny, Takeshita, Ibushi

vs

Bucks, Hangman


and now it want it


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Hopefully they can get permission to air some clips of Omega/Ospreay on Dynamite, but not holding my breath.
> 
> It also raises an interesting question of if the Elite really will win the trios best of seven. Nothing stopping Kenny being a 2-belts guy, but with a singles title around his waist and Kota Ibushi potentially arriving, there are other avenues for him. Maybe less so the Bucks, but maybe reform the Hungbucks or retcon Cole's betrayal and reform the Superkliq when he returns?


I really need Kenny in singles and it would be such a cliche for The Elite to make the comeback. edit: never mind I forgot about the All Atlantic title (do you blame me LOL)


----------



## shandcraig

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609897297919320070
They literally could have used this theme and had the words of Joe st the start abd it would be a epic hype every week. But no they tweak the same stupid theme song. I don't get this company at all. They just have no vision. They just got a big ass budget


----------



## Scuba Steve

Darby for the win. 

And then have Swerve come out challenge him for BOTB. 

Book it TK.


----------



## shandcraig

Scuba Steve said:


> Darby for the win.
> 
> And then have Swerve come out challenge him for BOTB.
> 
> Book it TK.


 I mean it's pretty obvious hes being booked because it's his Hometown. But I also feel like it makes sense to win it but probably unlike sadly


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610662520607641600


That raggedy bitch!

What did she do to her hair? She looks like Doc Brown or Rick Sanchez in a sports bra. TK can be Morty and they have a shot at worst costume at the AEW Hallowe’en party this October.


----------



## 3venflow

Latest ticket situation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610749032468738049


----------



## Uncle Iroh

A slightly tweaked version of the Grand Slam stage set up would be perfect. Made the show feel so big time.


----------



## shandcraig

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610413859478859776


----------



## Boldgerg

Spoiler: New set


----------



## 3venflow

Looks much better than the old set. A lot more 'big league'. Hope they don't overdo the lasers and LEDs.


----------



## omaroo

Set looks good and a BIG step up from the old one.

Wonder what the colour scheme will be and same with lighting. How much will the bloody lasers be used.


----------



## Boldgerg

omaroo said:


> Set looks good and a BIG step up from the old one.
> 
> Wonder what the colour scheme will be and same with lighting. How much will the bloody lasers be used.


Will be red and blue as per all the new graphics, surely?


----------



## omaroo

Boldgerg said:


> Will be red and blue as per all the new graphics, surely?


Only few hours left to see.


----------



## shandcraig

Just looks like generic wwe style boring lee screens. This is what happens when you hire Wwe people


I bet you these are designed to lift up and down to change for rampage though


----------



## rich110991

Judging from the pics, it’s just big screens 😞 At least the last set had character.


----------



## Boldgerg

rich110991 said:


> Judging from the pics, it’s just big screens 😞 At least the last set had character.


Definitely looks a bit generic and overly bright. Was hoping for a less is more approach.


----------



## shandcraig

I seriously wanna know what is wrong with American wrestling companys and why they always have to stick to the same generic formula. This company is becoming more wwe than ever. Get ready for sasha banks baby. They are just driving people away that want an alternative. They could have at least kept a traditional entrance with it 

Tonys words that its going to have a sports vibe to it.This is nothing sports vibe at all.

Im sure it will be good but im just saying ,Dam screens man lol. Also bet they will be able to move around to change


----------



## Boldgerg

Spoiler: AEWWE


----------



## shandcraig

lol someone made a joke that instead of tunnels they now have tunnels. I guess they still have the 2 side entrance but now with just screens. Portal screens lol.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Looks like a blend of the Full Gear stage and Revolution.

Looks more 'big time' than the old one. But I'll miss the tunnels.

Tight ramp is a good choice too.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Boldgerg said:


> Spoiler: New set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147992


I actually fkin love it!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hope it matches the PPV of the year


----------



## 3venflow

NJPW had eight screens out for Wrestle Kingdom today, but they were used extremely creatively like Omega's Sephiroth entrance above. That's their yearly mega-show though, the smaller shows have much more muted set ups. I don't think screens make it 'WWE'. Isn't WWE basically just one gigantic screen since the set changes and LEDs all over the barricades and such? The last Stardom PPV I watched had one big central screen.

What I'd like AEW to do for bigger arenas or PPVs is change the layout of the screens to give it more variety. Having a template for the weekly shows is practical, as they cover their own production costs I believe. You can't give Rampage its own set when most weeks it is taped 15 minutes after Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF already burying Seattle before the show even begins.



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610786669032247296


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> MJF already burying Seattle before the show even begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610786669032247296


That was pretty vicious!


----------



## Chan Hung

I guess in one hour, i'll reserve judgement until it airs.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> I guess in one hour, i'll reserve judgement until it airs.


im trying lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610760905637171206


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610760905637171206


She's here for her Bunny lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

AEW rundown sheet(plans/spoilers]


Spoiler



Ricky Starks vs. Chris Jericho
'Hangman' Adam Page update. Jon Moxley will be involved.
AEW World Tag Team Championship: The Acclaimed (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett and Jay Lethal
Bryan Danielson vs. Tony Nese
AR Fox vs. Swerve Strickland
Promo from The Gunns
Jade Cargill and Red Velvet vs. Kiera Hogan and Skye Blue
TNT Championship: Samoa Joe (c) vs. Darby Allin
More details
Sonjay Dutt, Satnam Singh, Billy Gunn, Mark Sterling, Josh Woods and Leila Grey are also slated for the show.||


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> AEW rundown sheet(plans/spoilers]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Starks vs. Chris Jericho
> 'Hangman' Adam Page update. Jon Moxley will be involved.
> AEW World Tag Team Championship: The Acclaimed (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett and Jay Lethal
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tony Nese
> AR Fox vs. Swerve Strickland
> Promo from The Gunns
> Jade Cargill and Red Velvet vs. Kiera Hogan and Skye Blue
> TNT Championship: Samoa Joe (c) vs. Darby Allin
> More details
> Sonjay Dutt, Satnam Singh, Billy Gunn, Mark Sterling, Josh Woods and Leila Grey are also slated for the show.||


No Hook for 3 weeks in a row? LOL

Overall, this Looks solid! Based on this they are pushing for the most part guys on national TV who are not so green.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> No Hook for 3 weeks in a row? LOL
> 
> Overall, this Looks solid! Based on this they are pushing for the most part guys on national TV who are not so green.


He was on Dynamite last week


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> He was on Dynamite last week


I meant he was on two times in a row and today nope lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

About Saraya’s partner


Spoiler



Fightful Select reports that a promo from Saraya tonight will make it "pretty evident" who her tag team partner will be next week. It's pro wrestling so it's possible that this could be someone other than Mercedes Money (Sasha Banks) but at this point, all signs seem to point to her debuting next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Well it’s official


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610796856581169153


----------



## 3venflow

Taped for Elevation before Dynamite:

Bollywood Boyz vs. The Kingdom
Brian Cage vs. Schaff

They're taping more for Elevation after Dynamite since Rampage is live this week with Battle of the Belts.

Schaff is a mainstay in the DEFY promotion and headlined one of their shows against Moxley (subbing for Eddie Kingston) a couple of years ago. A hoss type trained by AR Fox and has some big league potential.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610798678507413505


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Taped for Elevation before Dynamite:
> 
> Bollywood Boyz vs. The Kingdom
> Brian Cage vs. Schaff
> 
> They're taping more for Elevation after Dynamite since Rampage is live this week with Battle of the Belts.
> 
> Schaff is a mainstay in the DEFY promotion and headlined one of their shows against Moxley (subbing for Eddie Kingston) a couple of years ago. A hoss type trained by AR Fox and has some big league potential.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610798678507413505


Hopefully Bollywood Boyz get an entrance because the theme they used last appearance was fire


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Well it’s official
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610796856581169153


What a time to be alive. 



Spoiler: SP



Mercedez on one show, and Wish Scott Hall on the other


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am hoping for a Mercedes appearance. wait the tag match is next week. this is seattle.


----------



## bdon

New set looks good


----------



## Boldgerg

Completely meh on the new set.

Absolutely cannot believe they still didn't bother to give Dynamite a proper logo. It's so, so bland.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ring still the same?


----------



## Chan Hung

Why not re do the ring? Meh.....Dont like it all black.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

New set looks great


----------



## shandcraig

Meh uninspiring.Feels to much like wwe and yet another over rated over paid talent about to appear tonight. Why does aew not want to be unique to its own.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Trophies

Whoa nice stage. Looks awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shocked the ring still looks boring. It's the main focus outside the entrance. Lame.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Should have changed the ring


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Ricky Starks is in his underwear dressed like Cody Rhodes 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jericho with Bulk and Skull vs Underwear Starks 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ricky Starks is in his underwear dressed like Cody Rhodes 😂


With socks.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW crowds have been red hot again post-Full Gear.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jericho needs to put Starks over.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Ricky The Rock Starks


----------



## Itiswhatitis

Stage nice. I see the ring still sucks 🤣


----------



## redban

Ya’ll going on and on and on about the set and the ring … I really don’t care. They could have left it alone, and I wouldn’t have noticed or bothered to comment on it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> With socks.


He even had the jobber vest just like Cody 😂


----------



## Itiswhatitis

The Dollar Tree Rock 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Itiswhatitis said:


> Stage nice. I see the ring still sucks 🤣


It all looks the same tbh 🤣


----------



## rich110991

No idea what they’re chanting??


----------



## Araragi

Jericho starting to morph back in to shape. A round shape.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Why not add some color to the ring???? They missed the boat on that one


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The Rock? Nah! More like Cody Rhodes! Ricky Starks just needs to take the knee pads off so the marks can see his legs and its Cody Rhodes 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TeamFlareZakk said:


> A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## shandcraig

redban said:


> Ya’ll going on and on and on about the set and the ring … I really don’t care. They could have left it alone, and I wouldn’t have noticed or bothered to comment on it


the point is we want a product that is not like wwe, There is a million things to do to be that. AEW chooses to be generic.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


You only had one job, Mercedes.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610602327353823233


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ricky ass jiggling in those white tights.











Wait what


----------



## Boldgerg

The apron and ring barrier covers should have some of the red and blue laser effects on them.

Bizarre to leave the ring area exactly the same.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

redban said:


> Ya’ll going on and on and on about the set and the ring … I really don’t care. They could have left it alone, and I wouldn’t have noticed or bothered to comment on it


Yeah god forbid we discuss something around here...Pshh!


----------



## redban

Araragi said:


> Jericho starting to morph back in to shape. A round shape.


when people get fat, the body creates new fat cells that never go away, regardless of how much weight a person loses (the fat cells shrink in size, but they don’t go away). The fat cells make it easy to regain the weight, as your body is more adept at storing fat. That’s why you’re always better off not gaining so much weight in the first place


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> You only had one job, Mercedes.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610602327353823233


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whoanma said:


> You only had one job, Mercedes.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610602327353823233


Kairi is tiny! Mercedes is only like 5'4 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

The new set looks better than the old one with tunnels.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Why not add some color to the ring???? They missed the boat on that one


What kind of color? Purple? 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Chan Hung said:


> The new set looks better than the old one with tunnels.


By far. Gives it more of a big time feel


----------



## RapShepard

Folk really be saying Jericho's still having good matches lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Set looks good. The ring ropes should be red and blue or something to match the theme.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

MrMeeseeks said:


> New set looks great


It's a bunch of screens


TeamFlareZakk said:


> Kairi is tiny! Mercedes is only like 5'4 😂


She had some serious heels on though


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Taz is callinng him Stocks 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What kind of color? Purple? 😂


lmao not sure, maybe a multi color mix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lose NoCho LOSE!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Make him humble Jericho!


----------



## Ham and Egger

The fucking pop for a Boston crab. That's a master at work. What a hot crowd tonight!


----------



## Boldgerg

RainmakerV2 said:


> Set looks good. The ring ropes should be red and blue or something to match the theme.


That would look awful, to be fair. What they should have done is added the red and blue laser effects to the ring apron and ring barrier covers.

They're using an all white logo that doesn't have the damaged effect on the lettering for the set/graphics etc. as well, but then not bothered to change it on any of the ringside stuff.

Bizarre.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

If Starks loses Jericho really is something else lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Seattle crowd is HOT AF!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

redban said:


> Ya’ll going on and on and on about the set and the ring … I really don’t care. They could have left it alone, and I wouldn’t have noticed or bothered to comment on it


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

It's little toned down compared to all the neon colors everywhere which I like. Nothing exactly unque or exciting. But an improvement IMO.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Thank fucking God!


----------



## FrankieDs316

Good match but beating Jericho means nothing in 2023.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That was cringe just finish it with Jericho making that jobber tap, its just Ricky Starks


----------



## shandcraig

Get your cum buckets ready boys. You know Seattles going to drain those nuts over banks debuting as if its a fucking REVOLUTION. Then weeks from now no one will care.

This is why im so hard on this company. They could try so hard to be a different product and invest its money in different ways to be a better product. Instead they just throw all the money at ex wwe talent that continue to not move the needle. 

Wcw is a good example of this. They had great talent but until the product stood out on its own it didnt grow. AEW has peaked my friends.

MATCHES!


I guess you guys enjoy wwe and want aew to be like them since you like the SCREENS!


----------



## DRose1994

Starks with the win!


----------



## 3venflow

Wow, clean as a whistle.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

That fake ass makeup job...come on haha


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> By far. Gives it more of a big time feel












Yeah old one was more plain


----------



## redban

Jericho on a bad losing streak


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Dammit. this was a great match until that stupid spot. A guy takes a baseball bat to the face, which can kill someone, while in a move that is supposed to break somones back, but he's keeps fighting. Stop making unbelievable things the norm in wrestling. it's not compelling.


----------



## DRose1994

Tay and Anna are both so hot


----------



## Trophies

Action kind of looked like MJF coming down.


----------



## Chan Hung

Too bad Andretti is too much like Ricochet, too flippy. He needs to be more of a mat wrestler.


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> That would look awful, to be fair. What they should have done is added the red and blue laser effects to the ring apron and ring barrier covers.
> 
> They're using an all white logo that doesn't have the damaged effect on the lettering for the set/graphics etc. as well, but then not bothered to change it on any of the ringside stuff.
> 
> Bizarre.



Hire wwe talent and get the fired uninspired product.


----------



## Mutant God

Action should have brought backup


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Cringe WWE lite booking of cringe face jobbers 💀


----------



## RainmakerV2

Andretti looks like what would happen if Garcia actually hit the gym.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They let Zuko get one over on the whole JAS and get saved by their valet? Lol


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Not crazy about the new set at all...big generic video walls, very wwe


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jericho has been pinned on his back, more often recently, than Riley Reid. (Whoever that is.)


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Trophies said:


> Action kind of looked like MJF coming down.


How dare you! lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I admit I stole Nocho from @One Shed 

Nice victory for Starks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho might have the longest lasting stable that accomplished nothing of real value


----------



## Chan Hung

DRose1994 said:


> Tay and Anna are both so hot


Hell Yeah!


----------



## Whoanma

Starks needs more friends.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW does way too fucking many afterbirths. Holy crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Action Andretti got double teamed byTayJay on national tv.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The announce table looks like Jeopardy lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

At least there was a beat down and they put the trash through the table but still they should do that after Jericho just making that jobber tap.


----------



## RapShepard

They've been a stable for 3 years and captured 2 belts


----------



## The XL 2

Action Andretti is Khan's new indy plaything. Move over Yuta and Garcia


----------



## Trophies

Announce table looks like the team is about to judge on a competition show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Excalibur looks so awful with his mask, so minor league with an expensive set there lit up LMFAO


----------



## RapShepard

Tony: Jericho might have lost 2 in a row for the first time in his 30+ year career


----------



## RainmakerV2

New match graphics are nice.


----------



## Mutant God

Whoanma said:


> Starks needs more friends.


Should have stayed with Hook


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Starks needs more friends.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The XL 2 said:


> Action Andretti is Khan's new indy plaything. Move over Yuta and Garcia


TBH I'll take him over Yuta lol


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Action Andretti is Khan's new indy plaything. Move over Yuta and Garcia


This. He is done with his toys of Wheeler and Garcia, this is his new baby until the next one LOL


----------



## shandcraig

Glad he won


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> TBH I'll take him over Yuta lol


Same. Better look and can talk a bit better.


----------



## Matt Lister

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Why not add some color to the ring???? They missed the boat on that one


Doesn’t even need to be much colour, maybe just a gold middle rope to mirror Elite of the logo.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Do the people who bitch that Jericho books his own angles now give credit to him for putting Starks over or is this now a Tony Khan booking decision?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> AEW does way too fucking many afterbirths. Holy crap.


You just don't understand storytelling and having action on a wrestling show


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Matt Lister said:


> Doesn’t even need to be much colour, maybe just a gold middle rope to mirror Elite of the logo.


I agree like maybe just the turnbuckles tbh


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That desk looks so much better. I hated how we, the viewer, always looked at the back of a monitor.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Starks with Super Cena booking is just cringe just like any garbage with that cringe type of booking


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Thank God no dork order with him


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Adam Page is grabbing his dick 😂


----------



## shandcraig

They badly need JJ paired with Hangman to make this bitch a man. Real cowboy shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Adam Page has a boner 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hungman Adam Page 🤣


----------



## RapShepard

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Do the people who bitch that Jericho books his own angles now give credit to him for putting Starks over or is this now a Tony Khan booking decision?


Jericho let Eddie beat him on PPV. We see how that went. 

Jericho let Claudio beat him. Now he gets to be the star of the ROH app show. 

Nobody but Sammy has benefitted from AEW Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman has lost all credibility, long ago. What a geek.


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Watch out Ricky, Hobbs is right behind you and why is MJF in the ring with caution tape?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## DUSTY 74

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Starks with Super Cena booking is just cringe just like any garbage with that cringe type of booking


Don’t worry Jericho made sure to Starks Heat to Andretti for his own gain


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Hangman sounds like he has a concussion when he speaks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stop your crying, Cowboy bitch boy.


----------



## shandcraig

some guys like dick in the dirt


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

AEW should sign James Storm and put him in a cowboy tag team with Adam Page if hes supposed to be some sort of cowboy or something


----------



## redban

Knock your dick in the dirt???

They could write something better for Hangman


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman talking tough yet has to have the dork order to help. LMFAO


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

If this wants to get over his concussion then he should stop getting on plane and flying everywhere.


----------



## shandcraig

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Stop your crying, Cowboy bitch boy.


lol crowds will slowly turn on him and i bet these type of chants will hapepn.


----------



## RapShepard

White Trash vs R3dn3ck lets get it.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Hangman talking tough yet has to have the dork order to help. LMFAO



I dont think he talks tough, He just sounds like a bitch


----------



## Whoanma

Mox about to start bleeding.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Man I just can't take Hangman serious anymore whatsoever...I hope Moxley goes over


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Knock your dick in the dirt"

The pornographic version of Tremors


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will Mox bleed? Does it rain in Seattle?


----------



## DRose1994

Moxley cursing on live TV again. Lmfao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DUSTY 74 said:


> Don’t worry Jericho made sure to Starks Heat to Andretti for his own gain


Yeah I saw, Jericho at least buried the trash through a table 😂


----------



## DRose1994

Crusher Blackwell said:


> That desk looks so much better. I hated how we, the viewer, always looked at the back of a monitor.


so, so much better. A pretty noticeable upgrade.


----------



## SAMCRO

Moxley just said fuck on TV, lol how has TNT not kicked them off yet? How many f bombs and shits has been dropped on their show?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Tony's face is the best part


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm hoping this is a long recovery to the top of the card for Page. He's dope. 

What happened just now? Mox went right back into promo mode with ease!


----------



## RapShepard

Didn't Mox have a sympathy fest for being a drunk


----------



## Trophies

GIMME A FUCKING (working) MIC


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Moxley just fuck on TV, lol how has TNT now kicked them off yet? How many f bombs and shits has been dropped on their show?


Are they that soft?


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman vs Mox build has been fun with the brawls across both Dynamite and Rampage, and the face to faces. Ironically more effort than most of Hanger's title matches got.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Moxley just said fuck on TV, lol how has TNT not kicked them off yet? How many f bombs and shits has been dropped on their show?


It's wrestling nobody cares


----------



## DrEagles

SAMCRO said:


> Moxley just said fuck on TV, lol how has TNT not kicked them off yet? How many f bombs and shits has been dropped on their show?


It’s no different than hearing a hot mic during NBA games. They don’t care


----------



## Itiswhatitis

So much money but they can't afford to keep the mics working. Paige blows.


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Are they that soft?


I mean theres rules for tv, they have sponsors and curse words being thrown around aint ok.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LOL at buddy with the Bloodline shirt


----------



## Itiswhatitis

Paige is a whiny bitch.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Tony's face is the best part


----------



## shandcraig

Itiswhatitis said:


> So much money but they can't afford to keep the mics working. Paige blows.


the budget went to sasha banks because shes ready to take aew to the next level. Fuck working mics


----------



## RapShepard

I appreciate Hangman having real layers. 

But getting knocked out isn't really cool


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Only Bayley knocks mine 🥵


----------



## Mutant God

Itiswhatitis said:


> So much money but they can't afford to keep the mics working. *Paige blows.*


What does Saraya's movie have to do with this?


----------



## shandcraig

Why does hangman bring the same cry baby bullshit promos


----------



## Geeee

next week's show seems awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That sounds kind of sexual 😂


So did Dirty Dick Slater.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> I mean theres rules for tv, they have sponsors and curse words being thrown around aint ok.


Nah TV has changed a lot. Fuck on TV isn't a big deal anymore. They'll get at most a fine.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I like hangman but he's an upper midcarder, has no business going over Mox. 

Which he likely will


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Paige says five sentences for every one point he has to get across. He's a terrible talker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hangman sounds too damn melodramatic.


----------



## 3venflow

A full blown heel BCC would be #bestforbusiness.


----------



## Itiswhatitis

That Hangman promo sucked.


----------



## shandcraig

exciting promo


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I like hangman but he's an upper midcarder, has no business going over Mox.
> 
> Which he likely will


Hangman is main event worthy, when given interesting stories and true focus.


----------



## bdon

Great segment by Mox and Page. This show has steadily been picking up. Props to TK for listening to the right people, whoever that may be.

@LifeInCattleClass and I both know who that is. Lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

I love Jon Moxely. He easily plays a mean badass who is bloodthirsty all the damn time.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> I mean theres rules for tv, they have sponsors and curse words being thrown around aint ok.


It literally happens far more often than you might realize during other sports. 

I'm used to it as somebody who routinely watches MMA, Hockey and basketball.

Don't think F bombs are a big deal in 2023, at all.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Darby in the main event in his hometown. I smell a title change.


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Nah TV has changed a lot. Fuck on TV isn't a big deal anymore. They'll get at most a fine.


"Warner Bros. Discovery, the company that owns TBS and TNT – had asked AEW to ‘tone down’ the use of bad language on television. "

So yeah i don't think Fuck is gonna go over too well.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MY WORLD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

God, Darby needs to go over clean tonight. Would be a great moment, especially in front of this crowd.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Hangman is main event worthy, when given interesting stories and true focus.


He’s being booked better in this upper midcard random feud with Mox than he was ever booked as champ.

Gee. I wonder why that is…?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox looked good tonight, looks like he leaned out a bit based on his face.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say that even though Joe is on the downside of his career, it would be tough for me if I were promoter to not push this guy. He's just so bad ass LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> "Warner Bros. Discovery, the company that owns TBS and TNT – had asked AEW to ‘tone down’ the use of bad language on television. "


Nah I get you, but yeah if they really were bothered they'd have acted by now


----------



## shandcraig

Fuck i cant stand this company now. I feel like im watching wwe and i hate wwe. She sucks at announcing.


----------



## Trophies

Castor going hard in the paint. Double J likes it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Hangman is main event worthy, when given interesting stories and true focus.


Eh, I think he's good in the ring but his mic skills and character leave a lot to be desired.

Bring back the beer drinking, ass whooping cowboy, this version of Cowboy is beyond lame.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> He’s being booked better in this upper midcard random feud with Mox than he was ever booked as champ.
> 
> Gee. I wonder why that is…?


I'm going to lean on less regional racism personally


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

shandcraig said:


> the budget went to sasha banks because shes ready to take aew to the next level. Fuck working mics


Sasha just isnt good enough, AEW needs Bayley if they want to take AEW to the next level.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Total Nonstopped Acclaimed. 

Tremendous


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why is Billy Gunn so fucking massive???


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## FrankieDs316

Jeff Jarrett should not be wrestling in any company in 2023.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610812291515092992


----------



## RainmakerV2

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Sasha just isnt good enough, AEW needs Bayley if they want to take AEW to the next level.
> 
> View attachment 148027




Mmm bounce for me


----------



## FrankieDs316

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is Billy Gunn so fucking massive???


juice


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Why the fuck is only the crown of Anthony Bowens head covered in just for men......


----------



## Boxingfan

I can’t believe Jeff Jarrett is still wrestling


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> God, Darby needs to go over clean tonight. Would be a great moment, especially in front of this crowd.


No Wardlow needs to cost Joe for their story.


----------



## Whoanma

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is Billy Gunn so fucking massive???


Loads of vitamins and praying, brother.


----------



## The XL 2

Imagine back in 2007 someone told you in 16 years Jeff Jarrett and Billy Gunn would be active wrestlers in a national company broadcasted on TBS


----------



## PavelGaborik

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Sasha just isnt good enough, AEW needs Bayley if they want to take AEW to the next level.
> 
> View attachment 148027


Never cared for either of them.

Bayler is the far less talented of the two though, one of the worst mic workers in the business along with Natalya.

And Ronda...I mean, if you want to actually count her


----------



## rich110991

ireekofawesumnes said:


> Why the fuck is only the crown of Anthony Bowens head covered in just for men......


i was wondering what he’s done to it 😂


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh, I think he's good in the ring but his mic skills and character leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> Bring back the beer drinking, ass whooping cowboy, this version of Cowboy is beyond lame.


I can see him being polarizing. Though I do appreciate the attempt at portraying a tough guy, that has self doubt at times. Though I'd agree he misses the mark sometimes. 

Having nerves is cool. Admitting you get knocked out all the time and you can deal with that. But jokes hurt.. eh not so much lol


----------



## DRose1994

RapShepard said:


> Nah I get you, but yeah if they really were bothered they'd have acted by now


But they did act. They expressed to AEW: tone down all the expletives or else. And we heard shit, dick, fuck (and maybe one more fuck) in a span of a few minutes. Can’t just say and do what you want on national TV.


----------



## 3venflow

bdon said:


> He’s being booked better in this upper midcard random feud with Mox than he was ever booked as champ.
> 
> Gee. I wonder why that is…?


If all of his title feuds had this level of build, his title reign would be rated differently. In-ring he was an outstanding champion. Hangman is great at in-ring storytelling and you can imagine TK would like him to be the AEW Okada (AEW has not had that loveable babyface ace since year one Cody), but the booking let him down. I hope he gets a second chance at some point with more thought into his booking.


----------



## SAMCRO

Sucha waste of tv time pushing Jeff Jarrett in 2022. A roster the size they have and Jeff Jarrett gets guaranteed tv time every week, ridiculous.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> Imagine back in 2007 someone told you in 16 years Jeff Jarrett and Billy Gunn would be active wrestlers in a national company broadcasted on TBS


And somehow both would actually look better physically lol

JJ is on borrowed time, Billy Gunn is perfect in his role.


----------



## shandcraig

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Sasha just isnt good enough, AEW needs Bayley if they want to take AEW to the next level.
> 
> View attachment 148027


dont make me jump off a bridge


----------



## RapShepard

DRose1994 said:


> But they did act. They expressed to AEW: tone down all the expletives or else. And we heard shit, dick, fuck (and maybe one more fuck) in a span of a few minutes. Can’t just say and do what you want on national TV.


I mean act as in an actual reprimand or pulling them.


----------



## The XL 2

Billy Gunn is jacked as fuck. Holy shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This show feels like peak Attitude Era Raw right now.


----------



## Mutant God

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is Billy Gunn so fucking massive???


Scissoring is great exercise


----------



## RainmakerV2

Karen Jarrett better be here tonight.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

The year is 2023. Jeff Jarrett is in a title match on prime time television, the crowd is amped and I'm intrigued. I wouldn't have believed that a year ago.


----------



## Martyn

Fun match. I can’t believe I’m digging Jarrett’s run in there so far. Great chemistry with Lethal.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mmm bounce for me


This post made me gag.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Itiswhatitis said:


> So much money but they can't afford to keep the mics working. Paige blows.


That sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Martyn

Ham and Egger said:


> This show feels like peak Attitude Era Raw right now.


Yeah, rowdy crowd, good matches and f bombs. I miss the fan signs though.


----------



## 3venflow

Everyone hating on JJ while I think he's looking stupidly good at his age. And still capable of winding up fans. That's the Memphis in him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

As for Jarrett on TV. Hey i agree that others should get the TV time, but at least Jarrett is more entertaining than a random Japanese guy or your Garcia's and Yuta's of AEW


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That stereo strut was great


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I love Jarrett's reaction here. Like "I can't believe you just did that me!"


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> This post made me gag.













Better or worse?


----------



## Chan Hung

I prefer this JJ than the WWE one, which was lame.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

A very loud fuck you Jarrett chant.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 148030
> 
> 
> 
> Better or worse?


Good Gosh. That ass


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is pretty good stuff


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mmm bounce for me


Bayley is bouncing 🥵


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> No Wardlow needs to cost Joe for their story.


That's fine as long as Darby wins. It would def. continue their story better that way.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 148030
> 
> 
> 
> Better or worse?


Much better


----------



## Chan Hung

Satnam Signh never wrestles lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Is this ref new?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I cant believe all the hissy fit over cuss words in this thread lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 148030
> 
> 
> 
> Better or worse?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 148030
> 
> 
> 
> Better or worse?


Bayley will always be number 1! 

But Gigi is fine tbh.


----------



## Chan Hung

Everyone uses the middle finger in AEW LMFAO


----------



## Mutant God

Signh gave the ref the finger lol


----------



## redban

Double JJ holding dat gold?


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLY FUCK!!! ACCLAIMED LOST


----------



## 3venflow

Chan Hung said:


> Satnam Signh never wrestles lol


He wrestles in tags on Dark sometimes, but they probably think he's too green for national TV. There's only so many ways to book a guy like that too.


----------



## Trophies

Wait wtf...Aubrey to the rescue lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

JEFF JARRETT HOLDING A MAJOR TITLE IN 2023!!! OH SHIT!!! REVERSAL!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chan Hung said:


> HOLY FUCK!!! ACCLAIMED LOST



Nah mate, nah


----------



## 3venflow

Dusty smiling down from Heaven.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jeff is a fucking good hee!!! Shame most younger talent doesn't get that simple shit goes a long way to get heat.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Double J just wanted to hold a title for one minute.


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone else feel like they are watching wwe ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DMD! 😍


----------



## shandcraig

Darby should win tonight against Joe but likely hes only there for a home town crowd pop.


----------



## SAMCRO

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I cant believe all the hissy fit over cuss words in this thread lmao


No one has issues with cuss words, the point being made is AEW and its terrible control over its talents using cuss words after the owners of the network they're on telling them to tone down the bad language, yet talent continue say shit and fuck constantly.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

WHAT? These refs miss shit all the time, including Aubrey missing JAS interfering 30 minutes ago and nobody ever restarts the match.


----------



## Mutant God

Double J should get Athena in his group


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are watching wwe ?


that's what this is. it's illogical wwe fuckery with indy bullshit everywhere.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I just started watching. Is the new set any better?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

SAMCRO said:


> No one has issues with cuss words, the point being made is AEW and its terrible control over its talents using cuss words after the owners of the network they're on telling them to tone down the bad language, yet talent continue say shit and fuck constantly.


Write a letter then Karen idk


----------



## Geeee

Did Britt just call herself The Boss?


----------



## Unorthodox

Adderall booking at its finest


----------



## Rhetro

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh, I think he's good in the ring but his mic skills and character leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> Bring back the beer drinking, ass whooping cowboy, this version of Cowboy is beyond lame.


It’s incredible considering Yellowstone is basically the number 1 show on any streaming platform and there is potential to capitalize on that but instead he’s gotta represent the opposite. He’s not cowboy hes more of an offended sensitive type of liberal guy, so wasn’t surprised Seattle popped for him.


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley will always be number 1!
> 
> _But Gigi is fine tbh._


She's fine as hell.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

"I'm the boss" Hmmmmmm


----------



## 3venflow

"I'm the Boss." - DMD


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man I'd pay to see them just kiss.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

She's the killer, I'm the pillar!

Adam's minute, I am cute!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The women's division will be reduced to a piss break if Mercedes is on her way to AEW 💀


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Please Tony don't ever do the DMD again...Cringeeee


----------



## Geeee

Now that Sasha is the CEO, the position of Boss is open


----------



## helgey7212

That was actually one of the better Dusty Finishes i've seen booked. Having all the other referees at ringside gave and actual reason for the decision to be reversed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> that's what this is. it's illogical wwe fuckery with indy bullshit everywhere.


Every week it gets more wwe. Soon ill be out.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

They have one Role Model carrying it, AEW's only hope for their women's to be taking to the next level is if another Role Model jumps ship to carrying it! Mercedes just isnt good enough and is just going to flop just like Saraya did.


----------



## SAMCRO

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Write a letter then Karen idk


Bro no ones being sensitive bitches here, just wishing AEW would get its shit together, get some control over the talent before they get them kicked off tv.


----------



## Sad Panda

helgey7212 said:


> That was actually one of the better Dusty Finishes i've seen booked. Having all the other referees at ringside gave and actual reason for the decision to be reversed.


Yup, in that scenario it made tons of sense.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jungle Boy Micheal Bolton 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tony Nese smh


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I am still perplexed at this being one of Bryans bucket list matches lol


----------



## SAMCRO

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The women's division will be reduced to a piss break if Mercedes is on her way to AEW 💀


Yeah that shit she did at WK was AWFUL, botched the one move she did, sounded terrible on the mic, crowd didn't give a single fuck, it was embarrassing. Shes not the mega talent she thinks she is.


----------



## DRose1994

Nese got a jobber entrance. Hopefully a short match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I thought that was Damien Titdow 😂


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, Khan. Show them the money.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are watching wwe ?


NOT YET, ALMOST, BUT....... NOT UNTIL THEY DO 3D BIRDS


----------



## Martyn

Great show so far. The referees are really enforcing the rules here.


----------



## RapShepard

Who's ready for a fake banger that nobody will remember in 2 days


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What a strange feeling to know that Danielson is absolutely going over tonight. I won't get too used to it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DRose1994 said:


> Nese got a jobber entrance. Hopefully a short match.


Pft imagine Bryan actually beating someone quickly.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that shit she did at WK was AWFUL, botched the one move she did, sounded terrible on the mic, crowd didn't give a single fuck, it was embarrassing. Shes not the mega talent she thinks she is.


Mercedes just has a big head, and that's all she has. Her entire career was always just being carried by Bayley.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> NOT YET, ALMOST, BUT....... NOT UNTIL THEY DO 3D BIRDS
> 
> View attachment 148034


My least favorite one is Bobby Lashley's where they cut away from Bobby's real life impressive physique to a CG image of a flexing Bobby Lashley. So weird...


----------



## Martyn

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are watching wwe ?


When did WWE had a crowd like that?


----------



## Chan Hung

please...PLEASE...not a 20 minute match with Nese!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Hey who is the boss between Britt Baker and Adam Cole's relationship?


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> NOT YET, ALMOST, BUT....... NOT UNTIL THEY DO 3D BIRDS
> 
> View attachment 148034


is that for real? wtf is that trash. There is a reason why i dont watch it but i assume the birds is not part of the show lol.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

WWE has arrived! haha


----------



## 3venflow

205 Live dreams do come true in AEW.









411MANIA | Tony Nese Says Bryan Danielson Wanted To Work With Cruiserweight Division When He Was In WWE


Tony Nese revealed that Bryan Danielson wanted to work with the cruiserweight division when he was in WWE but it never really happened...




411mania.com


----------



## Chris22

Tony Nese


----------



## SAMCRO

Remember when they was calling Tony Nese the hottest free agent in pro wrestling? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> is that for real? wtf is that trash. There is a reason why i dont watch it but i assume the birds is not part of the show lol.


It's legit. No joke. Real. The Birds leave once the music finishes lol.


----------



## DRose1994

I think this part of Bryan’s offense is so ass backwards… remember when Shawn Michaels would hit sweet chin music then go for the elbow off the top, then beat the guy with a cross face?


----------



## Trophies

Bryan is like...ok enough selling for this geek.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whoanma said:


> Come on, Khan. Show them the money.


Its.. Micheal Bolton! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

GOOD!! NICE BOOKING MOVE, SQUASH NESE.


----------



## RightBoob

Tony punching nothing...


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Good to see Stephanie from Lazy Town in the front row.


----------



## CovidFan

DRose1994 said:


> I think this part of Bryan’s offense is so ass backwards… remember when Shawn Michaels would hit sweet chin music then go for the elbow off the top, then beat the guy with a cross face?


Yep. WM 12


----------



## 3venflow

How long since a TV wrestling show had a crowd this hot? Excluding Punk's return.


----------



## Chan Hung

*MJF at THE TOP OF HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

For those missing Mercedez on Smackdown, Michael Cole will turn heel on Friday and announce the returning "Sasha Banks."


----------



## 3venflow

That giant AEW title on the screen 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Seattle loves the some Dragon. Nice flashback to the Ascension ceremony where the crowd hijacked Orton/Cena.


----------



## SAMCRO

I really wish they'd made the burberry pattern on MJF's belt more prominent, doesn't look Burberry at all, just looks like a faded gold strap.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF's tan keeps getting worse! LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

this crowd loves them some Bryan Danielson


----------



## SAMCRO

MJF saying Bryan's mother fucked a goat 🤣🤣🤣 i cant.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Surprised that MJF gets a check in the mail. You'd think he would use direct deposit.


----------



## Chan Hung

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN He went there on his MOM lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> She's fine as hell.


Indeed..

Bayley is fine as hell 🥵


----------



## Geeee

this feud has a lot of potential. Sucks we can't get this Danielson all the time


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bryan is one to talk when that hometown crowd probably cucks him with Brie 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Max's mothers human suitor

That's a new shirt.


----------



## Martyn

This show just keep getting better


----------



## Chan Hung

"JOURNALISTS WHO NEVER STEPPED OUT OF THEIR MOMS BASEMENT" - MJF

LOL


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

MJF with a shot at SRS


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

JIM CORNETTE MENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Did AEW get a new writer? Because this is awful.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit MJF dropping Cornette's name , can't wait for Cornette to review this segment.


----------



## Chan Hung

DISCO AND ERIC BISCHOFF LMFAO

JIM CORNETTTTTTTTTE HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Holy shit MJF dropping Cornette's name , can't for Cornette to review this segment.


THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Did AEW get a new writer? Because this is awful.


ITS GREAT! LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bryan is just standing there in his underwear 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

MJF is a wrestling god.


----------



## Geeee

Danielson getting what he wants by getting wrestle random matches every week while still technically being part of the story


----------



## Chan Hung

I like how Bryan replied..nope. Then MJF that's not how this works you shmuck


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Eww Bryan is the same cringe hes always been since 2014 💀


----------



## Rhetro

I can’t remember a crowd this hot in years!


----------



## Trophies

This promo never ending lmao MJF going off


----------



## Chan Hung

FAT SKANK? LMFAO


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson gonna make MJF wrestle him in an Iron Man match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I would rather it be Batista challenging MJF instead, just like how it should of been Batista to win the title at WrestleMania 30 so none of this Bryan cringe ever started


----------



## shandcraig

I cant believe people are into Bryan. Like watching grass grow


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> FAT SKANK? LMFAO


That was his mother


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit Iron Man Match.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Who is Bryan Danielson to say that Mark Sterling is a horrible lawyer? 

Mark Sterling has never lost a case. His ad even says so.


----------



## Chan Hung

ONE HOUR MATCH?


----------



## Martyn

This is awesome


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF morphing into Ric Flair


----------



## Chan Hung

Martyn said:


> This is awesome


This is good shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

"After I expose you in front of all of these people..."

Phrasing?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bryan is going to expose MJF? That sounded sexual 😂


----------



## Chris22

shandcraig said:


> I cant believe people are into Bryan. Like watching grass grow


I've never got the love for Bryan either.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Iron Man match!!!!! Danielson has the cardio and that should be a fire match.🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chan Hung

THIS ALONE TELLS YOU HOW TO SELL A DAMN MATCH. NOT LIKE THE TYPICAL ELITE VS BUCKS 7 MATCH CRAP LOL


----------



## 3venflow

An Iron Man match for the full 60 is one of the stips AEW hasn't done yet. It'll let Danielson get plenty of falls but lose the match.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

A gauntlet of opponents for MJFs rival to go through before they face him

A new fresh never before seen angle

Yay


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geeee said:


> "After I expose you in front of all of these people..."
> 
> Phrasing?


That sounds sexual 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Every opponent eh?


----------



## Boldgerg

This has been infinitely better than 90% of Dynamite's in the past 6-8 months. A lot more intensity on show than usual.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610821182651088896


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice!! Good shit! Enjoyable. 

Didn't AEW have a similar stipulation in the past when someone had to win a certain amount of matches??


----------



## Martyn

Now I know that I’m buying Revolution lol. That’s how you sell a match.


----------



## Boldgerg

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610821182651088896


Pretty much the time us poor cunts in the UK are forced to stay up and watch PPV's until these days.


----------



## phatbob426

GothicBohemian said:


> This use of lasers I would watch and love like a firstborn child. Give the wrestlers lasers too. Lasers everywhere, and robots. And sharks.


and sharks with lasers. LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610821182651088896


Are they cutting 5 matches?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I would rather expose Bayley 🥵


----------



## Chan Hung

Martyn said:


> Now I know that I’m buying Revolution lol. That’s how you sell a match.


Same here. There you go. I hadn't bought an AEW ppv in months. Now they can fucking take my money!


----------



## Martyn

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bryan is going to expose MJF? That sounded sexual 😂


Some people here finally need to get laid for the first time in their life apparently😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Martyn said:


> Some people here finally need to get laid for the first time in their life apparently😂


I was laid by Bayley 🥵


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I would rather expose Bayley 🥵
> 
> View attachment 148040


----------



## Geeee

Did Swerve's theme get a bit of remix?


----------



## elo

Chan Hung said:


> Nice!! Good shit! Enjoyable.
> 
> Didn't AEW have a similar stipulation in the past when someone had to win a certain amount of matches??


It's MJF's go to routine - has done it to Cody, Wardlow, Jericho, Punk and now BD.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Since Danielson has openly stated MJF has no cardio I eagerly await vignettes of MJF trying to get in shape for the hour long match. Naturally shenanigan's would ensue that frustrate Max and he begins to question himself over the upcoming weeks.


----------



## 3venflow

Who does MJF send after Danielson since he dumped The Firm? Maybe his favourite Japanese wrestler Great-O-Khan.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

"Who's house?" Swerve is looking for Renee 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark

Everytime MJF speaks, he comes off as a cartoonish version of a bad guy.


----------



## Boldgerg

This Parker whatever his name is is so fucking awful.

He doesn't even need to do anything and you can see he's fucking awful. He looks like he's trying too hard even just standing there.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Oooooooo its Chavo! 😂


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

60 min


Boldgerg said:


> This Parker whatever his name is is so fucking awful.
> 
> He doesn't even need to do anything and you can see he's fucking awful. He looks like he's trying too hard even just standing there.


I hate how he grabs his stupid chain


----------



## bdon

Goddamn. Bryan sucks at long matches, but thankfully the Iron Man stipulation means they will do different matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

elo said:


> It's MJF's go to routine - has done it to Cody, Wardlow, Jericho, Punk and now BD.


Thanks! Indeed this. I was wondering who was involved. Its a typical MJF trick lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Kofi Kingston vs Chavo 😂


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Who does MJF send after Danielson since he dumped The Firm? Maybe his favourite Japanese wrestler Great-O-Khan.


the random match-up I want to see is Angelico. We were supposed to get Danielson vs Zack Sabre Jr at Forbidden Door and Angelico has a somewhat similar style to ZSJ


----------



## Chan Hung

bdon said:


> Goddamn. Bryan sucks at long matches, but thankfully the Iron Man stipulation means they will do different matches.


Swerve. Wardlow rejoins him.


JK


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Lucha Underground name drop!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

This crowd has been fire all night but it's got nothing on the crowd for Canada vs USA WJC semi final.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

They should just call that guy Paint.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This match is coming across way too rehearsed and synchronized. I'm fine with some flippy-floppy stuff, but not when it's so obvious they're working with each other instead of actually fighting.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Swerve vs Keith Lee should be a Renee on a pole match 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

The just made mention of that $300K match I had already forgot about. Why they didn't do a vignette of those guys out shopping, clubbing, vacation or something with that money I don't know.


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Kofi Kingston vs Chavo 😂


----------



## 3venflow

TK needs to buy the LU library and put it on HonorClub or something. Rare modern day bingeworthy wrestling. At least seasons 1 and 2 before it fell off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

Crusher Blackwell said:


> The just made mention of that $300K match I had already forgot about. Why they didn't do a vignette of those guys out shopping, clubbing, vacation or something with that money I don't know.


they probably just invested it smartly.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 148045


Thats what's on rn! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Taz said "Impact" 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> This Parker whatever his name is is so fucking awful.
> 
> He doesn't even need to do anything and you can see he's fucking awful. He looks like he's trying too hard even just standing there.


Yeah there's a reason WWE fired him, he's not talented. And Tony Khan's dumb ass immediately signed him cause almighty WWE had him signed so he must be great right? gotta sign up all WWE's trash. Tony's literally calling them the minute a dude from NXT gets released, jobbers and all, signed up Tony D'Angelo's flunky minutes after he was fired practically.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Swerve one of my favorites in AEW right now


----------



## Geeee

finish more of a top rope O'Connor roll than a stomp


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Again with something the ref missed. Where are the other refs to come down and tell Rick Knox?


----------



## Chan Hung

If you look at the top rectangular LED lighting that is red and blue, above the ring, for a moment you think you are seeing smackdown lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Swerve seems like a big deal now. His theme is lit too!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Damn, Toni looking fine tonight.


----------



## Araragi

Signing Swerve is the best thing TK ever did in his life.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

"Best female roster in the world"

Saraya really trying hard to sell this lol


----------



## Geeee

Toni talks like she's always fighting off a sneeze. Imagine that being your existence? It would be miserable


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah there's a reason WWE fired him, he's not talented. And Tony Khan's dumb ass immediately signed him cause almighty WWE had him signed so he must be great right? gotta sign up all WWE's trash. Tony's literally calling them the minute a dude from NXT gets released, jobbers and all, signed up Tony D'Angelo's flunky minutes after he was fired practically.


He wasn't even that good, the couple of matches he got on NXT. Gacy is out of shape, but moves a lot better than him. AEW has a lot of lackeys right now lol.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Trophies said:


> "Best female roster in the world"
> 
> Saraya really trying hard to sell this lol


She def botched the line and said wrestler lmfao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That's racist


----------



## bdon

Jesus, they just absolutely fucking geeked Shida.


----------



## Trophies

Shida gonna beat up Storm before the match.


----------



## 3venflow

Toni is a red herring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Please be Mercedes. They'd be foolish not to announce it ahead of time. oops what a letdown.


----------



## Chan Hung

FTRIP LMFAO!!!!


----------



## DrEagles

Surely that’s just to throw people off


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> Jesus, they just absolutely fucking geeked Shida.


Shida heel turn incoming?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610825884822536192


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## ImpactFan

Trophies said:


> Shida gonna beat up Storm before the match.


100%


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Shida gonna beat up Storm before the match.


Turn heel and mist her! LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

What happened to Christian? Is he hurt?


----------



## Chris22

As a huge FTR fan this FTRIP is very funny after they've just recently lost all their titles.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Gunns getting some in ring promo time.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is FTR going back to WWE? thats what i've been hearing.


----------



## redban

Chan Hung said:


> What happened to Christian? Is he hurt?


Didn’t he have an arm in a sling during his whole feud with Jungle Boy


----------



## 3venflow

The old HBK trick.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

No way they are there. They were in Japan less than 12 hours ago.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Cringe with the NBA set up for this awful best of 7 series


----------



## Chan Hung

What's the deal with FTR? Are they done?


----------



## SAMCRO

Skye Blue and Kiara Hogan aka Team ASS. I mean thats literally why they're teaming up lol both just known for having a great ass.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Austin has way more charisma than Colten, but Colten's got the size.


----------



## CovidFan

redban said:


> Didn’t he have an arm in a sling during his whole feud with Jungle Boy


He tore his tricep


----------



## Ham and Egger

Women's match..... 😪😪😪


----------



## Boxingfan

Skye Blue has my attention


----------



## Trophies

Hogan and Blue...the booty team.


----------



## 3venflow

Shame on AEW not highlighting Kenny beating Ospreay in an all-timer. Surely they could get footage from NJPW.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Boxingfan said:


> Skye Blue has my attention


She is so damn fine


----------



## Geeee

If I were Red Velvet and I was being a bitch for no reason, I totally wouldn't go with the entrance choreography


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Skye Blue is fine.

Kiera sporting Sasha's hair color lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PISS BREAK!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

3venflow said:


> Shame on AEW not highlighting Kenny beating Ospreay in an all-timer. Surely they could get footage from NJPW.


Doesn't benefit Tony lol


----------



## redban

So what happened to the angle with Bow Wow. They’re taking it slow?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jade's theme sounds like Stardust's theme 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jade should squash that little ho. Smh


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

The MVP of this match is going to be Leila Gray's top for keeping the twins in.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

There's Sasha Banks! Her AEW name is Kiera Hogan 😂


----------



## 3venflow

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Doesn't benefit Tony lol


Makes Kenny look like an international mega star and shows he still has it 1v1. Plus he'll be carrying that title with him in AEW.


----------



## Geeee

Red Velvet's gear kinda reminds me of The Legion of Doom.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Chan Hung said:


> What happened to Christian? Is he hurt?


 I think he was hurt going into the match with Jungle Boy. Christian came out wearing a sling for several weeks. He hasn’t been on TV in a few weeks so I guess he is rehabbing.


----------



## the_hound

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610825884822536192


crazy how she sent this out when she's just standing there next to storm and the coked up munter


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

redban said:


> So what happened to the angle with Bow Wow. They’re taking it slow?


this is one angle that I don't mind them dropping with no explanation


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Shame on AEW not highlighting Kenny beating Ospreay in an all-timer. Surely they could get footage from NJPW.


To be honest...i think it's a plus. Finally they are focusing on AEW talent instead of so many outsiders, what they should have been doing.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

The crowd came alive when Jade tagged in.


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> Shida heel turn incoming?


I even if that is the plan, there are so many better ways to get there than what they did. They didn’t need to make her look like a fucking geek as the WWE girls never even let her speak.

That was bullshit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geeee said:


> Shida heel turn incoming?


Dont tell me Shiida joins Team DMD and becomes Iyo 😂


----------



## American_Nightmare

Toni Storm as the tag partner is definitely gonna set up a swerve


----------



## Geeee

tour of the islands from Jade O_O


----------



## Chris22

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I think he was hurt going into the match with Jungle Boy. Christian came out wearing a sling for several weeks. He hasn’t been on TV in a few weeks so I guess he is rehabbing.


I miss Christian. He's one of my all-time faves.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jade is squashing Sasha Banks 😂


----------



## ImpactFan

Imagine they really give us Toni & Paige vs DMD/Hayter...


----------



## redban

It might be better to have Toni turn heel instead of Shida. Toni hasn’t been getting the babyface reactions . A heel run might get her going


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jade is squashing Sasha Banks 😂


Free preview


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

ImpactFan said:


> Imagine they really give us Toni & Paige vs DMD/Hayter...


It ends up just being Toni Storm 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

redban said:


> So what happened to the angle with Bow Wow. They’re taking it slow?


He's in the dog house.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Generally if you're trying to convince the audience that you've changed, you at least try a different format than you use every week. Also, women in the Q7 again. The timing and booking is phoned in. Someone spends 15 minutes throwing these cards together and it can't be longer than half a page script. This show is the personification of someone doesn't give a fk about their job.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Geeee said:


> Red Velvet's gear kinda reminds me of The Legion of Doom.


----------



## 3venflow

Why would you turn against Jade when she's unstoppable?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610828128288665600


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

This crowd loves Jade


----------



## Chan Hung

Hogan has a nice ass. Why is Jade upset at Velvet?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

So much for Sasha Banks's debut, she just got squashed by Jade 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

Has there ever been a more mediocre undeserving talent in wrestling pushed as hard as this green bitch Jade? Seriously this green bitch is undefeated? why?


----------



## Chan Hung

I guess Jade needs to turn on her friends to face them. She's running low on talent to fight LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> So much for Sasha Banks's debut, she just got squashed by Jade 😂


So much hype and monayyyy. She lost on her debut. Shame.


----------



## CovidFan

Chan Hung said:


> I guess Jade needs to turn on her friends to face them. She's running low on talent to fight LOL


True


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson vs Takeshita next week. Good golly.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It is just Toni Storm 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

I hate how Excalibur talks so fucking fast. He is so fucking annoying. Thats a horrible way to sell the card.


----------



## Geeee

uhh Danielson vs Takeshita just randomly announced. That's gotta be one of the best matches they can do from an in-ring perspective


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Jeff Jarrett speaks the truth.


----------



## Trophies

Red Velvet is tired of being a baddie...she's gonna be one of the bosses.


----------



## SAMCRO

Sockface screaming a thousand words a second trying to rush through a shows card will never not be terrible and bush league.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Eww they showed Cody Rhodes 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610828128288665600


I don't know what MJF is on about? Lance did get a lot of women in bed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Coffin Drop sounds sexual 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Danielsn/Takeshita is a fucking enticing match.


----------



## 3venflow

Nick Wayne!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

More like king of cheeseburgers 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Sorry Negative One is the ONLY future.


----------



## Geeee

I really wish that Takeshita would get a match that he can win


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Coffin Drop sounds sexual 😂


I'm


----------



## Trophies

Gonna be a short title match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Sumo Joe is more like it 😂


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I don't know what MJF is on about? Lance did get a lot of women in bed.


With the big dick Lance Storm angle they ran you'd think he would have been quite popular


----------



## Chan Hung

Basically the "extra" tunnel is gone so you can have that side panel to display graphics.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bruce Wayne will be pissed at Joe now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Sorry Negative One is the ONLY future.


Ahem

Long live the King!


----------



## Trophies

I had a feeling Joe would mess with that guy lol fucking choking him lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Danieson vs Darby in Washigton would have an EPIC crowd reaction.


----------



## One Shed

MonkasaurusRex said:


> With the big dick Lance Storm angle they ran you'd think he would have been quite popular


Lance seems like he would be very serious and attentive to details to get the job done well.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy Fuck! Darby is a Nut! LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This is the main event 😂


----------



## Martyn

That bump on the stairs was nasty…


----------



## Geeee

holy fuck that turnbuckle was one of the wildest things I've seen in picture-in-picture


----------



## Chris22

Damn! Darby hitting those steps!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is Paramore trying to sing Alex Riley's theme in a Taco Bell commercial? 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

HOLY FUCK!!! Darby bounced off the ring post 10 feet into the guard rail. What the absolute fuck?


----------



## 3venflow

This was a banger. Maybe we'll see it in AEW some day. Nick Wayne is like a (very) young Ospreay. Very spotty but unbelievably talented. Needs a good career plan/development roadmap.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is Darby wearing Gigi's tights? 😂


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Bumping on those steps is always so brutal last ok’ing. Darby could have broken his arm just now. 

He didn’t…but he was lucky.


----------



## One Shed

Seriously though, why would they not just give Starks the shock win over Jericho instead of making it mean less by having CAW #27372 beat him right before?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Stone Cuck Steve Austin is the special guest ref 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Stone Cuck Steve Austin is the special guest ref 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Bumping on those steps is always so brutal last ok’ing. Darby could have broken his arm just now.
> 
> He didn’t…but he was lucky.


"Bumping on those steps" sounds sexual 😂


----------



## bdon

Fuck those ringside steps spot. That is fucking stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Darby is humping Joe just like Bryan humping Otis 😂


----------



## Geeee

Joe and Darby have incredible chemistry


----------



## One Shed

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "Bumping on those steps" sounds sexual 😂


You REALLY need to get laid.


----------



## Trophies

Darby!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The feel good win in his hometown was the right call


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DARBYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Darby is the face of TNT again 😍😍😍


----------



## The XL 2

Khan making Wardlow look like a million bucks


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Wardlow really is cooked lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

So Wardlow couldn't beat Joe but a guy way smaller did? That Logic LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Lose Old Man Sting, Get Relevant Again


----------



## Boldgerg

Aaaaaaaaand Wardlow is officially buried even worse.

Fuck off.


----------



## Chelsea

AND
NEWWWWWW
YES
YES
YES
🎇
🔥
😍


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Wardlow really is cooked lmao


It's over. That's it for Wardlow. See Hangman...same fate as him. A guy who once was thought to be somewhat of a badass is now officially a geek thanks to the booking.


----------



## Sad Panda

Hell yeah Darby


----------



## RapShepard

Boo Sting


----------



## Chan Hung

Sting with his Son. That's a good moment.


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Darby Allin...Sting's biological son.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not the biggest Darby fan but that's fuckin awesome.


What does Wardlow do now.


----------



## RapShepard

Darby is cool

Sting was cool

Keep Sting away from Darby


----------



## redban

They went out of their way to protect Joe, with the turnbuckle spot

my guess is that they want Wardlow to go over Joe, but they don’t want to put the belt back on Wardlow again. So have Darby take the title away from their feud


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Go to WWE Wardlow!


----------



## Chan Hung

Did anyone else for a mere second think Sting was going to turn? LOL.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not the biggest Darby fan but that's fuckin awesome.
> 
> 
> What does Wardlow do now.


Sit in one of the 75 seats in catering?


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not the biggest Darby fan but that's fuckin awesome.
> 
> 
> What does Wardlow do now.


This has never been suggested online...

But maybe turn him heel


----------



## Sad Panda

A truly great moment. Awesome.


----------



## Martyn

One of the best Dynamites I’ve ever seen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

When you old man wants to pose for a selfie with you


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Did anyone else for a mere second think Sting was going to turn? LOL.


Yup


----------



## RapShepard

Martyn said:


> One of the best Dynamites I’ve ever seen.


Until next week


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Go to WWE Wardlow!


Yep. He can redeem himself in WWE and show Khan the star he could have been.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That Seattle crowd was hot all night. 

That was a great show.


----------



## RapShepard

Liked the main event outcome


----------



## Sad Panda

Such a fun show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

One Shed said:


> You REALLY need to get laid.


I got laid by Bayley 🥵


----------



## DRose1994

A pretty good episode I thought. Enjoyed most of the show.

But yeah, Wardlow’s been buried. Man, he looked like the next big thing 7-8 months ago.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It was a pretty good show and quite a fun start to 2023 for AEW!


----------



## Boxingfan

Kill Wardlow’s momentum to put Joe over

Joe’s momentum dead by losing to a twink


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I got laid by Bayley 🥵
> 
> View attachment 148059


What you do with your hand while viewing this gif doesn't count as getting laid by Bayley


----------



## rich110991

Yes Darby!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Yay Darby won!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Right winner. Great to see darby win it again.

Loved the show again. Daniesn got to be as over as he was back in 2013-214 for one night. Still sucks he is going to lose yet another World title match. So maybe Booker of the Year can bail him out for once.

If Mercedes does become the tag partner, they would have been better served announcing it tonight.

Dynamite does feel like a good show again. That's nice to see.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Darby reminds me a bit of a clean Jeff Hardy


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Also what happen wit those Hobbs video packages? Clearly Tony dont give a shit about the bigger guys


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really good show tonight, hopefully they keep the momentum rolling


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Darby reminds me


BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Also what happen wit those Hobbs video packages? Clearly Tony dont give a shit about the bigger guys


Hobbs was busy in the back with Renee 😂


----------



## Rockford53

Great show tonight!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Wrestle Kingdom and a red hot edition of Dynamite. A good pro wrestling day.


----------



## One Shed

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I got laid by Bayley 🥵
> 
> View attachment 148059


Naming your right hand "Bayley" does not count.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610838232664608769


----------



## TripleG

I thought Dynamite was exciting and fun all night long. 

Generally good promos, exciting matches with some surprising results, and some cool stuff setup for the future. All good here!


----------



## RiverFenix

Graduating HS means nothing. I mean if that is going to be his last year of education being a HS graduate vs 11th grade drop out would mean the same job prospects if pro-wrestling doesn't work out for him.


----------



## Chan Hung

The show was solid again. Not into everything but overall watchable. The set was an improvement.


BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Also what happen wit those Hobbs video packages? Clearly Tony dont give a shit about the bigger guys


What ive always been bothered by is the momentum. Seems like in the past you have a guy who's getting hotter with an angle, promo or segment, then he's not back on TV for a while.


----------



## CovidFan

I like Wardlow enough in AEW and don't think he's buried six feet under as some here do but I also think he'd excel in WWE. He's basically a leaner Roman Reigns and not related to The Rock or Samoan. Just a pretty boy who's good enough at wrestling and charismatic enough to hover around the top of the card or get to the very top and stick. Assuming he can make more there, I hope he goes some day.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Another excellent show! AEW continues to deliver!

My assorted comments:

1. I loved Starks-Jericho. I honestly thought Starks was gonna pass out and lose, but I popped when he fought through it and won. I didn’t like the post-match beat-down, though.

2. Really looking forward to Hangman-Mox. I’m rooting for the Hanger, and then Mox can finally take his well-deserved vacation.

3. Line of the night: After Bryan Danielson challenged MJF to a 60-minute Iron Man match, Tony Schiavone said, “Do it, dumbass, do It!” That made me laugh.

4. I knew Mercedes wasn’t going to be Saraya’s partner. As I mentioned in another thread, it doesn’t made sense for an NJPW-contracted performer to make her in- ring debut in a different company.

5. I feel for Shida. She got disrespected. If she turns heel, I’m still going to be rooting for her.

6. I loved Darby vs Joe! Perfect way to close the show!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610833179191181312


----------



## Chan Hung

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I got laid by Bayley 🥵
> 
> View attachment 148059


Where, When? Any pics?


----------



## CovidFan

My favorite part of the show was Jarrett and Lethal winning the titles. That was a great Dusty finish. Very well executed.


----------



## Geeee

JasmineAEW said:


> Another excellent show! AEW continues to deliver!
> 
> My assorted comments:
> 
> 1. I loved Starks-Jericho. I honestly thought Starks was gonna pass out and lose, but I popped when he fought through it and won. I didn’t like the post-match beat-down, though.
> 
> 2. Really looking forward to Hangman-Mox. I’m rooting for the Hanger, and then Mox can finally take his well-deserved vacation.
> 
> 3. Line of the night: After Bryan Danielson challenged MJF to a 60-minute Iron Man match, Tony Schiavone said, “Do it, dumbass, do It!” That made me laugh.
> 
> 4. I knew Mercedes wasn’t going to be Saraya’s partner. As I mentioned in another thread, it doesn’t made sense for an NJPW-contracted performer to make her in- ring debut in a different company.
> 
> 5. I feel for Shida. She got disrespected. If she turns heel, I’m still going to be rooting for her.
> 
> 6. I loved Darby vs Joe! Perfect way to close the show!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610833179191181312


I think a great way for Shida to express her displeasure for the disrespect she received would be to take a kendo stick to Renee Paquette.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

One Shed said:


> You REALLY need to get laid.


That also sounds kind of sexual.


----------



## Stellar

Overall a good episode.

The new entrance is alright. I have no issue with it but I do miss the tunnels already. It was one of the things that made AEW unique to the other places. At the same time, glad that the chandeliers are finally gone. The Red and Blue color theme is whatever. The two most overused colors in history. I liked the old theme of there being a bunch of different colors but none of this is really all that important. Glad that "Light The Fuse" was basically left alone.

I guess that any time a wrestler wants to get cheered in Seattle all that they have to say is "Go Seahawks". lol

Jericho vs. Starks was entertaining.

Jade looked amazing.

Saraya's choice of partner is a let down BUT at least they got that out of the way now instead of leading people on more so that no one still anticipates Sasha/Mercedes.

Glad that Darby Allin won the TNT title! Was a nice way to end the show.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Haven’t seen the whole show yet, but the Acclaimed/JJ Lethal is how you fucking book pro wrestling.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Also, I really like that remix of Jeff Jarrett’s and Jay Lethal’s themes.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Shit, and after the MJF/Danielson stuff, AEW has me back.


----------



## Seafort

Uncle Iroh said:


> Wrestling needs more lasers tbh.


----------



## Top bins

Disappointed they ended Samoa Joe's great reign to put the belt on Darby again. After one week of build. Ridiculous. 

Also to read that MJF segment with Bryan Danielson. MJF has apparently chosen Konesuke Takeshita the guy whose never won a match. I know on reality it's gonna be good match, but kayfabe why would MJF choose a guy who has never won a match to do his bidding?

Happy for my man Starks to get a big win. I think the end game should be a feud with MJF to win the belt perhaps later on the year.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Stellar said:


> Saraya's choice of partner is a let down BUT at least they got that out of the way now instead of leading people on more so that no one still anticipates Sasha/Mercedes.


You're getting worked. It's gonna be a swerve somehow with Sasha coming in. Either Shida turns and attacks Toni pre-match leading to Banks replacing her or Banks comes in as a heel against Saraya after/during the match. Britt is calling herself the boss. C'mon now. Kinda prefer the second option since Banks accidently ended Saraya's career for so long. Ready made story there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> AND
> NEWWWWWW
> YES
> YES
> YES
> 🎇
> 🔥
> 😍


What an amazing moment. it was


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Amazing Dynamite

loved the tag match screwiness, the mjf, danielson stuff, swerve and fox

loved that shida felt slighted

loved that Darby won

now… lets read the thread and see why i should not have enjoyed it and why it was like wrestling suffered an abortion


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Jesus, they just absolutely fucking geeked Shida.


that was the point - no way Shida does not smack Toni after this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> Generally if you're trying to convince the audience that you've changed, you at least try a different format than you use every week. Also, women in the Q7 again. The timing and booking is phoned in. Someone spends 15 minutes throwing these cards together and it can't be longer than half a page script. This show is the personification of someone doesn't give a fk about their job.


you can’t even write 2 dissimilar posts after each other, yet you expect a wildly different tv show week on week


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Amazing Dynamite
> 
> loved the tag match screwiness, the mjf, danielson stuff, swerve and fox
> 
> loved that shida felt slighted
> 
> loved that Darby won
> 
> now… lets read the thread and see why i should not have enjoyed it and why it was like wrestling suffered an abortion


Or you can be comfortable with your own opinion and not care what other people think at all. The majority of posts are praising the episode so I don't see what you're talking about.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Or you can be comfortable with your own opinion and not care what other people think at all. The majority of posts are praising the episode so I don't see what you're talking about.


oh, i am very comfortable with my own opinion

its always just funny to me how i find something enjoyable and a large portion of fans on here find fault

are you comfortable with me finding something funny?


----------



## SparrowPrime

I love the new set. Blue and red will take a few weeks to grow on me. The production presentation was a step up. If your gonna be on TV. You gotta invest in production.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, i am very comfortable with my own opinion
> 
> its always just funny to me how i find something enjoyable and a large portion of fans on here find fault
> 
> are you comfortable with me finding something funny?


No I'm not comfortable with that, it greatly upsets my sensitive constitution.


----------



## Outlaw91

Guys, check out the Dash on NJPW World,it is free and live and Omega is teaming with Okada in the main event!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jeff Jarrett being a focal point of a wrestling show in 2023 (oop), and him being involved in good stuff, fucking rules haha.

Lethal and Jarrett are perfect guys to work with up and coming talent as well. Give them a team like Top Flight next.


----------



## Shaz Cena

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Jeff Jarrett being a focal point of a wrestling show in *2022*, and him being involved in good stuff, fucking rules haha.
> 
> Lethal and Jarrett are perfect guys to work with up and coming talent as well. Give them a team like Top Flight next.


Hold up bub we are in 2023 now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> No I'm not comfortable with that, it greatly upsets my sensitive constitution.


#BettyDraper’sGhost   

joke, would never do that to a frenemy


----------



## DRose1994

Starks going over was the way to go. Happy they’re finally pushing this guy. He has so much talent — can talk, can work, good look, charisma, etc. Thought it was a bit much with the bat to the head, and IMO he kind of botched it letting his hand hit the mat the 3rd time when Aubrey was checking on him. Your hand touches the mat that third time and that means you’re out, he should’ve let it drop halfway and kept it up. 

MJF/Bryan promo was pretty good. Looking forward to their match and more promos. Sure it’ll be great.

Thought they were gonna run with Acclaimed really getting screwed out of the title here. Would’ve been a hilarious amount of heat on Lethal/Jarrett.

Even though Wardlow kind of suffers from this angle, I can appreciate a good show. New stage looked sleek/great.

All the champs in AEW currently are homegrown — MJF, Darby, Jade, Hayter, Cassidy, Acclaimed — and they’re all over


----------



## Top bins

DRose1994 said:


> Starks going over was the way to go. Happy they’re finally pushing this guy. He has so much talent — can talk, can work, good look, charisma, etc. Thought it was a bit much with the bat to the head, and IMO he kind of botched it letting his hand hit the mat the 3rd time when Aubrey was checking on him. Your hand touches the mat that third time and that means you’re out, he should’ve let it drop.
> 
> MJF/Bryan promo was pretty good. Looking forward to their match and more promos. Sure it’ll be great.
> 
> Thought they were gonna run with Acclaimed really getting screwed out of the title here. Would’ve been a hilarious amount of heat on Lethal/Jarrett.
> 
> Even though Wardlow kind of suffers from this angle, I can appreciate a good show. New stage looked sleek/great.
> 
> All the champs in AEW currently are homegrown — MJF, Darby, Jade, Hayter, *Cassidy*, Acclaimed — and they’re all over


The quicker they put it on Hobbs an actual homegrown star who can be a big draw for the company rather than the 'wrestler' I've bolded. The better.


----------



## DRose1994

double post


----------



## zkorejo

Watched Omega vs Ospreay before Dynamite... Damn... Where the fuck has this Omega been. Absolute banger of a match. Omega's eye seems busted.. hope it doesn't effect ladder trios match for next week. 

Set is okay. I'm not sure if I miss the tunnels or the scaffolding. Screen screen screen is very WWE. I wish there was some physical structure there. 

Show was good. Mainevent was really good. I was shocked Darby beat Joe. I could have sworn Joe would retain. Good surprise though. Loved the ending and Stinh cominh out. Cool moment for Darby. 

What's with Paige being a bitch to Shida. She came across as a heel here but I have a feeling Shida will turn. 

Mox Hangman promo was okay. I'm not sure I buy the whole "yeah well I wasn't mad because you KOd me but because you made a joke about it". Why confront Mox in the first place upon return if you weren't mad at him?

No Elite.. no promos either. 

Bryan vs MJF was a good promo. 

Crowd was amazing. Good show.. but next week's is loaded. That is the show to watch. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Stellar

ShadowCounter said:


> You're getting worked. It's gonna be a swerve somehow with Sasha coming in. Either Shida turns and attacks Toni pre-match leading to Banks replacing her or Banks comes in as a heel against Saraya after/during the match. Britt is calling herself the boss. C'mon now. Kinda prefer the second option since Banks accidently ended Saraya's career for so long. Ready made story there.


I did actually consider those possibilities last night but left it alone because I didn't want to sound like I was excited for the possibility of Sasha showing up in AEW, which I am not. Especially after her appearance in NJPW. That's just me though and I know that others love Sasha. Compared to Toni it would be a better option for that reason. Not really a huge fan but it's something that I know that Saraya wants (after shes talked about wanting a match with Sasha a lot during interviews) and she is going to make sure that Sasha shows up there.


----------



## Jedah

The new set looks cool.

Another really good episode last night, though it did start to lose steam at the end with Swerve against whoever that was. The bumps in the match saved it but this angle sucks. End it now. I said from the beginning I'd have passed on Swerve. There's a reason he was released.

Very bad decision to end Joe's reign so soon after the guy just beat Wardlow of all people. He was getting into a groove as the King of Television. I like Darby a lot but him reigning as champion does nothing for that title right now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> Where, When? Any pics?


Maybe 😉


----------



## Aedubya

Crusher Blackwell said:


> The MVP of this match is going to be Leila Gray's top for keeping the twins in.


Any pics?


----------



## Stellar

Multiple reasons probably led to why Samoa Joe lost the title Darby Allin. Of course that it was in Seattle but also ROH is being split off from AEW now (which will lead to him defending the ROH TV title more often and having feuds for it, which would mean even more matches than what he is doing now if he held both belts). A guy that is injury prone like him shouldn't be holding two belts anymore. The "King of TV" was interesting but id be too worried that he will get sidelined again and then Tony would have the headache of figuring out to do with more than one title on two separate shows.

So Darby winning made sense all around. Plus it gives him something to do. Spreads the wealth more among AEWs bloated roster.


----------



## grecefar

Well at least bryan is going to be in a winning streak until february.

And I'm happy for darby.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The new Dynamite setup is definitely a huge improvement overall. Needs more colour in and around the ring though. Dynamite itself could do with a cool logo rather than just some small text under the AEW logo.

I am nitpicking, but that's what I do.

Although I think it'd be a neat idea for them to use the old set whenever they run Daily's Place.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Jericho/Starks - Good match with a hot crowd. I am happy that Starks won because they had me for a second when he was in the walls. The post match stuff was a bit much for me, but it got another big reaction from the crowd. I really hope Starks isn't stuck on Jericho island for 6 months. Andretti on the other hand is really benefiting from working with Jericho and I can see why Jericho was high on him.

Tag Title match: I give this a 6.5, but that is mostly because the crowd was into it and Max doubling down on the Karen Jarrett stuff. The actual match was fairly limited and overbooked. I am also not a fan of Jeff Jarrett, so this was never going to be for me. The fact they are doing it again on Rampage, ugh. Since that match is no DQ, I would be happy if Jarrett takes a guitar shot to the head.

Hangman/Mox promo - Overall this was a good heated segment, once they found a working mic. Hangman gave a perfect reason for why he was pissed at Mox and it isn't because he got beat up to much. This is what some of us have been saying. Hangman is tired of being overlooked by the top guys in AEW. Mox played his part well too because he made it clear that doesn't believe that Hangman has what it takes. It would be nice to see Mox go full heel, along with the rest of the BCC (besides Bryan). The group losing themselves without Regal is good story.

Bryan vs Nese/MJF Promo - Thankfully the match was short, but Nese got his initial shots in. Overall they maximized a squash match time frame. The post match promo started out rough. Sex jokes about someone's mom is what I expect from immature high schoolers. Once they got into the back half of the promo, it started to hit much better. Bryan demanding an iron man match is a great call. It fits perfectly with his mentality and forces MJF to prove he can wrestle at that level.

Swerve vs AR Fox - Firstly, Fox's theme song is really good. Secondly, these two work so well together. I saw Fox in Lucha Underground, but it has been a few years and this match reminded me how innovative he is. I can see why he is a trainer. I also loved the ending. Swerve could have pinned Fox after the DVD on the apron, but he added the stomp. That is a solid heel move. I am also officially calling Swerve's heavies, Thing 1 and Thing Tat-2.

Women's Tag - This match was on the show. That is the best I can do with this. I don't know how Blue Skye keeping getting matches. She is the perfect person to put on ROH, so she can learn and develop. Red Velvet leaving Jade was nice though. There is history between them to create a nice feud.

Jungle/Hook - The crowd in LA should be hot for the tag match next week.

Saraya interview/Baker-Hayer Interview - I am lumping these together because it is one feud. I am confused on the direction of this whole thing. Baker and Hayter basically cut a Babyface promo about being AEW originals. Then Baker drops the "boss" line. Saraya cuts a basic promo and just selects Toni while ignoring Shida. Credit to Shida who sold her reaction perfectly. Out of this whole thing, if we get a pairing of Yakuza boss Shida and Mercedes Mone, it will be worth it. A three way feud between the AEW originals (Baker/Hayter), recent signings (Saraya/Storm) and the link to Stardom (Mone/Shida) then I could be down for that. If nothing else, it looks like the amount of women's feud are expanding weekly and that is a good thing.

Main event - This match was exactly what it needed to be. Darby always puts 100% of himself into big matches and it is the only way to make it believable. I don't feel that this hurts Wardlow since he took a protected loss last week and he can get his win back over Joe at Revolution. Maybe he takes Joe's ROH TV Title. The post show stuff with Nick Wayne was cool too. That kid has a high ceiling and giving him that futures contract could turn out to be a savvy move by TK. I would have done the same thing with Billie Starks, but she is 18 now.


----------



## Mister Sinister

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can’t even write 2 dissimilar posts after each other, yet you expect a wildly different tv show week on week


Lol. The criticism remains the same when it's basically a fn rerun every week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> Lol. The criticism remains the same when it's basically a fn rerun every week.


as does mine, post to post


----------



## 3venflow

Last night's Dynamite is currently rated as the sixth best edition of the show ever on Cagematch. The number one spot, which will never be surpassed, is the Brodie Lee memorial show with a 9.86 rating.

New set and insanely hot crowd obviously contribute to last night's rating. I felt last week's had better matches but didn't have the novelty of being a 'new era'. Every episode since Full Gear has been very well received by the IWC, while before the ratings were more inconsistent.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Excellent promo by MJF. The exchange showed the difference between a sports entertainer and a wrestler. That sets up perfectly for their Ironman Match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610821014274953216


----------



## Jedah

Stellar said:


> Multiple reasons probably led to why Samoa Joe lost the title Darby Allin. Of course that it was in Seattle but also ROH is being split off from AEW now (which will lead to him defending the ROH TV title more often and having feuds for it, which would mean even more matches than what he is doing now if he held both belts). A guy that is injury prone like him shouldn't be holding two belts anymore. The "King of TV" was interesting but id be too worried that he will get sidelined again and then Tony would have the headache of figuring out to do with more than one title on two separate shows.
> 
> So Darby winning made sense all around. Plus it gives him something to do. Spreads the wealth more among AEWs bloated roster.


If that's the case, then he should have dropped the ROH title, not the TNT one.

Even now, Samoa Joe is too good to be shunted off to a dead brand nobody is going to watch. Stupid and short-sighted decision.


----------



## Stellar

Jedah said:


> If that's the case, then he should have dropped the ROH title, not the TNT one.
> 
> Even now, Samoa Joe is too good to be shunted off to a dead brand nobody is going to watch. Stupid and short-sighted decision.


They have to at least make an effort with having some established wrestlers like Samoa Joe on the ROH episodes. It's not going to survive if it's just the Briscoes and other random wrestlers mixed in. It's why Claudio won the title back from Jericho also. The theme of having known ROH alumni in ROH. Plus Darby, Wardlow or whoever in ROH wouldn't make sense.

With Samoa Joe it's amazing that he is even an active wrestler now considering what he went through with his health and everything in WWE. Anything that happens from here on out is just a cherry on top even if he is only on an internet show. I wouldn't be surprised if Joe and Claudio have matches on Rampage here and there sometimes anyway in an effort to lure people in to paying for Honor Club.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prized Fighter said:


> Jericho/Starks - Good match with a hot crowd. I am happy that Starks won because they had me for a second when he was in the walls. The post match stuff was a bit much for me, but it got another big reaction from the crowd. I really hope Starks isn't stuck on Jericho island for 6 months. Andretti on the other hand is really benefiting from working with Jericho and I can see why Jericho was high on him.


Second half of this match was some masterful stuff. 

Really well done and now hoping this fued is over by Revolution. Thinking another singles on TV and then some gimmick match blowoff at the PPV and maybe a little tag on Rampage (Starks/Andretti vs Sammy/Danny or 2.0).


----------



## PG Punk

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Please Tony don't ever do the DMD again...Cringeeee


I think it's hilarious how Tony does the DMD hand gesture. The whole Tony/Britt dynamic cracks me up. The other day, she did the DMD gesture, and somebody on the announce team (Excalibur?) said "Tony, you don't have to do the DMD when you're broadcasting." It made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Prosper

Very good show last night. AEW has been killing it in the last 5 weeks and next weeks show looks to be one of the best episodes in wrestling history. TK and AEW seem to have hit a major reset finally after the Punk/Elite brawl. Even the women’s booking has gotten much better. Got a good feeling about 2023.


----------



## ElTerrible

Trophies said:


> Shida gonna beat up Storm before the match.


Violence is never the answer. Mmake love with Jamie and Britt instead not war.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

To be honest, I'm really pleased Darby won the belt. Might not be the biggest guy but every single one of those TNT title matches and feuds is going to get the crowd invested and he always delivers the goods. Nice to see him get the win in his home town too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sting v Darby - title vs career

sting passing the ‘face of tnt’ torch to Darby for real


----------



## PG Punk

Chan Hung said:


> FAT SKANK? LMFAO


I nearly fell over laughing when Friedman said that. I haven't laughed that hard in a while. I wasn't expecting for him to say it. Perfect comedic timing. MJF is the man.


----------



## PG Punk

Chan Hung said:


> MJF morphing into Ric Flair


I got major Flair vibes from this promo. He has the same intensity and confidence that the Nature Boy had in his prime. You can tell that MJF has been studying the greats for most of his life.


----------



## PG Punk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That looked brutal. For a second, I thought he was legitimately injured. Cool spot.


----------



## PG Punk

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jade's theme sounds like Stardust's theme 😂


I think it sounds like the old WCW Four Horsemen theme. It makes me think of Arn Anderson.


----------



## PG Punk

Crusher Blackwell said:


> HOLY FUCK!!! Darby bounced off the ring post 10 feet into the guard rail. What the absolute fuck?


He's an absolute lunatic. He's also an awesome seller. He can sell as well as anybody that I can think of that I've seen.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'm sure the majority love the new look and format. I don't. I'm trying to watch Dynamite right now. I want to enjoy it, but I can't get into it at all. This is just WWE with a few different wrestlers. The announce team sounds like a WWE one, the set looks snagged straight from WWE, there's talking and talking and more talking about dumb, _been there done that_ WWE-style storylines .. whatever AEW is now, its not my kind of wrestling show. 

WK17 night one had that phenomenal Omega vs Osprey match plus Okada/White and ZSJ/Narita. I also like what I'm seeing from Stardom; I think it may be time for me to concentrate on what's coming from Japan again. For AEW, I'll still see them via forbidden door stuff and I'm considering a subscription for ROH. Dynamite and Rampage though? I'm not going to watch something I don't enjoy, and I can't see myself enjoying this new direction.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

newsflash: cm punk big drama queen

in other news, water wet


----------



## Jedah

Stellar said:


> They have to at least make an effort with having some established wrestlers like Samoa Joe on the ROH episodes. It's not going to survive if it's just the Briscoes and other random wrestlers mixed in. It's why Claudio won the title back from Jericho also. The theme of having known ROH alumni in ROH. Plus Darby, Wardlow or whoever in ROH wouldn't make sense.
> 
> With Samoa Joe it's amazing that he is even an active wrestler now considering what he went through with his health and everything in WWE. Anything that happens from here on out is just a cherry on top even if he is only on an internet show. I wouldn't be surprised if Joe and Claudio have matches on Rampage here and there sometimes anyway in an effort to lure people in to paying for Honor Club.


It's not going to survive period. It's a dead brand with or without those guys. Tony needs to simply accept that and keep it in its grave. The more he fantasizes about its revival, the more he throws good resources after bad.


----------



## PG Punk

Here's a link to the Danielson/Friedman promo:


----------



## shandcraig

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm sure the majority love the new look and format. I don't. I'm trying to watch Dynamite right now. I want to enjoy it, but I can't get into it at all. This is just WWE with a few different wrestlers. The announce team sounds like a WWE one, the set looks snagged straight from WWE, there's talking and talking and more talking about dumb, _been there done that_ WWE-style storylines .. whatever AEW is now, its not my kind of wrestling show.
> 
> WK17 night one had that phenomenal Omega vs Osprey match plus Okada/White and ZSJ/Narita. I also like what I'm seeing from Stardom; I think it may be time for me to concentrate on what's coming from Japan again. For AEW, I'll still see them via forbidden door stuff and I'm considering a subscription for ROH. Dynamite and Rampage though? I'm not going to watch something I don't enjoy, and I can't see myself enjoying this new direction.


It's very wwe ish. This is what happens when you hire wwe people. They have no creative thinking.


----------



## hybrid92_

pros:

love the new look of the show

daniel bryan vs mjf segment was good

starks/jericho was great. jericho got his heat back at the end.

cons:

you buried wardlow and joe by having skinny darby allin be TNT champion

swerves group is brutal to watch


----------

